# Feminously Gendered Feline Hive Strikes Back!



## Angel Tarragon

RETRIBUTIVE CLAW ATTACK!

You take 4D4 damage.


----------



## Demongirl

_*eats all the food in the hive*_


----------



## hafrogman

Dagnabbit!  You stole the Hive!

Twelve posts early, too.


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> Dagnabbit!  You stole the Hive!
> 
> Twelve posts early, too.




Anyone mind if I reconfigure Rev's nervous system?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> Anyone mind if I reconfigure Rev's nervous system?




 Yeah, well I do. Obviously.


----------



## Phaezen

Demongirl said:


> Anyone mind if I reconfigure Rev's nervous system?






Reveille said:


> Yeah, well I do. Obviously.




Just give me few minutes to finalise ticket sales 50/50 split as agreed Demongirl?


----------



## Demongirl

Phaezen said:


> Just give me few minutes to finalise ticket sales 50/50 split as agreed Demongirl?




 Works for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> Just give me few minutes to finalise ticket sales 50/50 split as agreed Demongirl?






Demongirl said:


> Works for me.




Okay, okay. I'm sorry for stealing the hive. 

I've learned my lesson it won't happen again.

Now, please stop plotting against me.


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> Now, please stop plotting against me.




Well, since you've dropped the 'tude and you are acting respectful like, I'll drop it now.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Demongirl said:


> Anyone mind if I reconfigure Rev's nervous system?



I can't see what harm this could possibly do.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Demongirl said:


> Well, since you've dropped the 'tude and you are acting respectful like, I'll drop it now.




[sblock=Not for Reveille]
I almost fell for it. Plotting has to go on in secret from now, I agree. *evil laughter*

If Reveille is reading that, he is the son of a dismantled Romulan transistor and a burned out _Ferengi_ warp coil!  
[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I can't see what harm this could possibly do.


----------



## Demongirl

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> [sblock=Not for Reveille]
> I almost fell for it. Plotting has to go on in secret from now, I agree. *evil laughter*
> 
> If Reveille is reading that, he is the son of a dismantled Romulan transistor and a burned out _Ferengi_ warp coil!
> [/sblock]



[sblock]Secret plotting ftw![/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen

[sblock=Not for Reveille]
*looks over shoulder at Reveille*


Spoiler



Rhubarb rhubarb rhubarb custard


*Cackles*
[/sblock]


----------



## Demongirl

Phaezen said:


> [Sblock=Not for Reveille]
> *looks over shoulder at Reveille*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ruhbarb ruhbarb ruhbarb custard
> 
> 
> *Cackles*
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Not for Reveille]Mmmm....rhubarb....[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

[sblock=Only for Reveille]*Maniacal cackling laughter*

If anyone other than Reveille is reading this, they are worse smelling than wolfbane and as ugly as an orcwort.[/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen

Reveille said:


> [sblock=Only for Reveille][/sblock]





Hey keeping things to yourself is just mean!

Atleast the rest of us are sharing (just not with you )


----------



## Demongirl

Phaezen said:


> Atleast the rest of us are sharing (just not with you )




Yeah, Rev.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> Hey keeping things to yourself is just mean!
> 
> Atleast the rest of us are sharing (just not with you )




Well, if hivers can keep stuff from me, than I can keep stuff from the rest of you.


----------



## The_Warlock

You are all officially, nuts. 

I think that means your brain did melt, Demongirl, but with this crew, who can really tell.


----------



## Demongirl

Well, time for me to get going. Busy day.

Laterz.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> You are all officially, nuts.
> 
> I think that means your brain did melt, Demongirl, but with this crew, who can really tell.




Actually its all my fault. If hadn't copped a hive, none of that 'Not for Reveille' stuff wouldn't have happened.


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> Actually its all my fault. If hadn't copped a hive, none of that 'Not for Reveille' stuff wouldn't have happened.




Oh, I saw that bit. But really, that's just a symptom of the insanity. Just another way to express it. 

Now go melt some brains or something (preferably not by watching Hafrogman's youtube links)...


----------



## hafrogman

[sblock=For Reveille]I'll forgive you for this hive. . . but someday, I shall make my thread![sblock=Not for Reveille]Technically nobody should be reading this.  So if you are, shame on you!  Mututal exclusivity for the win!!![/sblock][/sblock]

I gotta update the link in my sig. . .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> [sblock=For Reveille]I'll forgive you for this hive. . . but someday, I shall make my thread![sblock=Not for Reveille]Technically nobody should be reading this.  So if you are, shame on you!  Mututal exclusivity for the win!!![/sblock][/sblock]
> 
> I gotta update the link in my sig. . .


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *THE HIVE: No Mind, One Purpose.*




Fixed it for you


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> Fixed it for you



Pfft.  Arguable.

What exactly is our purpose supposed to be?


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> She's not stepping in place, she's kneading you.




I know "stepping in place" wasn't exactly the correct expression, but since I had no idea what the right word is in english, I had to work around it 

Now I know. And by tomorrow I have already forgotten it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ooooo, a feminine hive, Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

By the Warlok, why did you drop the "one" from your name?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> I know "stepping in place" wasn't exactly the correct expression, but since I had no idea what the right word is in english, I had to work around it
> 
> Now I know. And by tomorrow I have already forgotten it.



Yeah, sometimes your English is so good, I forget you're one of those dirty, stinkin' for'n types.  

There's probably a bunch of different words you could use to describe the action in question, but I needed a set up for my pun.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> By the Warlok, why did you drop the "one" from your name?



He cloned himself. . . but Two_Warlock was taken.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, sometimes your English is so good, I forget you're one of those dirty, stinkin' for'n types.




Well excuse me for being a linguistic prodigy


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, sometimes your English is so good, I forget you're one of those dirty, stinkin' for'n types.
> 
> There's probably a bunch of different words you could use to describe the action in question, but I needed a set up for my pun.




As we like to say in our group: 
_Des Reimes wegen
gilt es sich nicht aufzuregen!_


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Well excuse me for being a linguistic prodigy



You're excused.

Old Hive Clean-Up Time!



Ginnel said:


> Not yet though no ones commented on my pictures yet



Well, until you pointed them out, I ignore sigs a lot. . .

Hmm.  That's odd.  You look more pale in the B&W shot, than the one of you in color.  I don't know why.  Everything else is the same, right?







Goldmoon said:


> Try waking up and seeing a lizard sitting on your chest staring you down. (I swear to god I almost shot it)



Pet?
Wild?
Euphamism?


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Well excuse me for being a linguistic prodigy




I am also impressed by how you mispell/accent your viking in English


----------



## Blackrat

> Try waking up and seeing a lizard sitting on your chest staring you down. (I swear to god I almost shot it)



Hooray for sleeping in the desert!


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> As we like to say in our group:
> _Des Reimes wegen
> gilt es sich nicht aufzuregen!_



. . .

So I stuck that into Babel Fish.  'Cause I'm one of those ignorant Britishers who only speaks the mother tongue.



			
				Translation said:
			
		

> The rhyme because of it is not valid to excite itself!




I think it loses something in English. . .


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> I am also impressed by how you mispell/accent your viking in English




So am I, considering swedish/danish/norwegian/icelandic language-group is my least favourite. But hey, I'm not kidding when I call myself a linguistic prodigy. I seriously have a talent of kind of absorbing languages...


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Pet?
> Wild?
> Euphamism?




Wild, and a big one too.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Well, until you pointed them out, I ignore sigs a lot. . .
> 
> Hmm. That's odd. You look more pale in the B&W shot, than the one of you in color. I don't know why. Everything else is the same, right?Pet?
> Wild?
> Euphamism?



I'm painted with red snazaroo or whatever its called in the colour picture where you can actually see my face  I used quite a lot, red was everywhere for quite a while after that


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Hooray for sleeping in the desert!





Goldmoon said:


> Wild, and a big one too.



I never seem to have this problem, despite sleeping the desert all the time.  I think it has more to do with the tent.

Closest I've come was as a result of living with cats in the desert.

What's worse than stepping on a dead lizard with your bare feet?
Stepping on half a dead lizard with your bare feet.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> I'm painted with red snazaroo or whatever its called in the colour picture where you can actually see my face  I used quite a lot, red was everywhere for quite a while after that



Oh!  That's paint!  I assumed that was your natural skin tone, and I didn't want to make any racially insensitive comments.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Hooray for sleeping in the desert!




Yep, the six of us were camped about 80 miles from *place I cant name* in the middle of nowhere. I'm convinced one of the guys I was with put it there hoping I'd wake up and scream. (I'm not the screaming type by the way) Now, I am currently plotting revenge.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Yep, the six of us were camped about 80 miles from *place I cant name* in the middle of nowhere.




Pretty much how I figured it.

Hooray for Revenge of the Female!*

*There is nothing worse than the wrath of a woman...


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Oh! That's paint! I assumed that was your natural skin tone, and I didn't want to make any racially insensitive comments.



*beep Beep beep Beep beep Beep BEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPP!!!!*
Hmm somethings wrong with the sarcasm detector it seem to have bwoken


			
				Originally Posted by Goldmoon said:
			
		

> _Wild, and a big one too._



I thought it wasn't a euphimism?


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Pretty much how I figured it.
> 
> Hooray for Revenge of the Female!*
> 
> *There is nothing worse than the wrath of a woman...




Well its all in good fun but since he was trying to make me scream (I think) I'm going to try and make him scream.....


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Well its all in good fun but since he was trying to make me scream (I think) I'm going to try and make him scream.....




As I said... There is nothing worse than the wrath of a woman... 

Fireants in the pants should do the trick


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> I thought it wasn't a euphimism?



Then she probably WOULD have shot it.


----------



## Ginnel

Hell Hath no fury like a woman scorned


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> As I said... There is nothing worse than the wrath of a woman...



Hell hath no furries. . .

They creep Satan out.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> *beep Beep beep Beep beep Beep BEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPP!!!!*
> Hmm somethings wrong with the sarcasm detector it seem to have bwoken
> 
> I thought it wasn't a euphimism?



  No it was a real live 14 inch lizard.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> No it was a real live 14 inch lizard.



That's what they all say.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> As I said... There is nothing worse than the wrath of a woman...
> 
> Fireants in the pants should do the trick




No, I want to scare him to the point of screaming but not actually hurt him.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> No it was a real live 14 inch lizard.



*Beavis and Butthead style laughing* 

giggity-giggity!

I don't think this is getting any better now, no matter how its phrased


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Ooooo, a feminine hive, Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> By the Warlok, why did you drop the "one" from your name?




There's the lovely amazon. How do? And to answer the question from last Hive, no, it's unlikely you'd see me outside the states, unless I decided to see if I could live on an island away from the rest of humanity. 

The "one" was due to not wanting to beat heads with the possibility of multiple "warlock" usernames when I originally registered. But last time I re-upped my CS account I actually looked at the User List...and this was as close to the old BBS name I could get, so I had them change it. Really, I've been Warlock or TheWarlock or The_Warlock on almost every BBS or online community that I liked since about 1984...I like the consistency. 

To the point that there are friends of mine who got so used to it as my email address that they would sometimes call that out to get my attention rather than my real name.

And really, I don't need to be a tube-launched, optically-guided missile - even if that IS what most guys are.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> No it was a real live 14 inch lizard.




And here I thought you said BIG... 14" is a tiny weeny little lizard .


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Then she probably WOULD have shot it.




They know better, I trust them in that regard at least.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> (I'm not the screaming type by the way)




*Insert Inappropriate Comment Here*


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> Pretty much how I figured it.
> 
> Hooray for Revenge of the Female!*
> 
> *There is nothing worse than the wrath of a woman...




Except the wrath of an IRS auditor...


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> And here I thought you said BIG... 14" is a tiny weeny little lizard .




When you just wake up and see it sitting on your chest staring you down......its pretty big.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> When you just wake up and see it sitting on your chest staring you down......its pretty big.



 *snicker*


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> There's the lovely amazon. How do? And to answer the question from last Hive, no, it's unlikely you'd see me outside the states, unless I decided to see if I could live on an island away from the rest of humanity.
> 
> The "one" was due to not wanting to beat heads with the possibility of multiple "warlock" usernames when I originally registered. But last time I re-upped my CS account I actually looked at the User List...and this was as close to the old BBS name I could get, so I had them change it. Really, I've been Warlock or TheWarlock or The_Warlock on almost every BBS or online community that I liked since about 1984...I like the consistency.
> 
> To the point that there are friends of mine who got so used to it as my email address that they would sometimes call that out to get my attention rather than my real name.
> 
> And really, I don't need to be a tube-launched, optically-guided missile - even if that IS what most guys are.




I've only ever known you as The One Warlock so its weird to see you differently. I'll change your quote in my sig now.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> When you just wake up and see it sitting on your chest staring you down......its pretty big.




Ginnel's right, nothing can remove the 80's teen movies double entendre in the conversation...

(It's funny, but I'm pretty sure it's bruising an internal organ trying not to guffaw in the office.)


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> *Insert Inappropriate Comment Here*




Well there was this one girl......


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> And here I thought you said BIG... 14" is a tiny weeny little lizard .



She's not in the right place for the dragon.  There might be another type of monitor lizard lurking around (and if there is, that's what she'll leave in her fellow soldier's bed), but not quite as large.  Maybe only 2 or 3 feet.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Well there was this one girl......




I hope this isn't a band camp story...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I've only ever known you as The One Warlock so its weird to see you differently. I'll change your quote in my sig now.




Hmm, perhaps I should keep my other personas hidden then...wouldn't want to confuse and alarm. 

You don't need to change it, I'm pretty sure anyone who tries to ID the source on these boards would figure it out pretty quick. 

Well, then, you may feel free to continue to refer to me as TOW if you so desire.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> I hope this isn't a band camp story...





with 14" lizards?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Well there was this one girl......




I think I recall a chat about that....


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> She's not in the right place for the dragon.



How do you know? She said she can't tell us where she was except for the "middle of nowhere" part. So as far as I know, she could be in Mars right now.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Ginnel's right, nothing can remove the 80's teen movies double entendre in the conversation...
> 
> (It's funny, but I'm pretty sure it's bruising an internal organ trying not to guffaw in the office.)




It's OK, you know I can dish it out as well as I take it.....dont hold back on my account.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> No, I want to scare him to the point of screaming but not actually hurt him.



Here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Varanus griseus.  The desert monitor. . . there should be some of these wandering around Iraq.  Leave one of them in bed with someone.  

Mostly harmless.  Disinfect any bites though.  Monitor lizards are kinda creepy.  Serrated teeth. . . not for any special cutting action, just so bits of food stick in there, rot, harbor germs and act as a sort of venom in their bites.


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> ... she could be in Mars right now.




If she is IN Mars - either the God of War has a tummy-ache, or that red planet has become the newest Barsoomian / Hollow World adventure destination. 

Either way, I don't think there'd be a Komodo there...though possibly another type of dragon...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> It's OK, you know I can dish it out as well as I take it.....dont hold back on my account.




As can I, but I choose not to disturb my coworkers today with the fist pounding laughter...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> I think I recall a chat about that....




Yeah, and between you and I (and the rest of the hive probably) I really miss her.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> How do you know? She said she can't tell us where she was except for the "middle of nowhere" part. So as far as I know, she could be in Mars right now.



She's already said Iraq.  The "can't say where" was that mission in particular.  But that more likely means she can't say the cities she was near, I think she was still in the general region.

But if she wandered into Syria (for example), that would be top-secret.


----------



## Ginnel

*Commentator voice*

And this is a fantastic game of Inuendo Tennis we have here today in this wonderful purpose built arena courtesy of The Hive!
Ouff that was a Big one....
Is he going to be able to keep it up?

*crackle fuzz fuzz crackle*
Hmm seemed to have lost reception


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Yeah, and between you and I (and the rest of the hive probably) I really miss her.




Understood. But never fear, you'll find what you want and need eventually. Just be open to the opportunities that present themselves.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> I hope this isn't a band camp story...



 No but its kind of an inside story that only a few of the Hivers know about I think.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Varanus griseus. The desert monitor. . . there should be some of these wandering around Iraq. Leave one of them in bed with someone.
> 
> Mostly harmless. Disinfect any bites though. Monitor lizards are kinda creepy. Serrated teeth. . . not for any special cutting action, just so bits of food stick in there, rot, harbor germs and act as a sort of venom in their bites.




Finding that in a sleeping bag would indeed be cause for alarm.....I'm going for something more original though, something he'll never see coming.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> *Commentator voice*
> 
> And this is a fantastic game of Inuendo Tennis we have here today in this wonderful purpose built arena courtesy of The Hive!



Yes, Jim.  We're certainly in for a long, hard battle here today. (*pfft*)
And the innuedo seems to be coming fast and furious here (*oh yeah*)
Now a short burst from the opposing side, rather dissapointing (*that's what she said!*)
Oh, and that's the first half over, and he seemed to get a good one in at the end, sneaking it in the back way (*I wish*)


----------



## The_Warlock

From the days of Yore, when Hives were Mighty, beyond the puny limitations of their 1000 voiced lessers...


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> She's already said Iraq. The "can't say where" was that mission in particular. But that more likely means she can't say the cities she was near, I think she was still in the general region.
> 
> But if she wandered into Syria (for example), that would be top-secret.




That is all accurate. I'm not trying to be secretive, I just cant give lots of details.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> No but its kind of an inside story that only a few of the Hivers know about I think.



Yeah. . . I think we kind of pushed the bounds of moderation in those days.

But now we have private hive, so it's all good.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> From the days of Yore, when Hives were Mighty, beyond the puny limitations of their 1000 voiced lessers...



When men were REAL men, women were REAL women. . . and small, furry creatures from Alpha Centauri were REAL small, furry creatures from Alpha Centauri!


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Yes, Jim. We're certainly in for a long, hard battle here today. (*pfft*)
> And the innuedo seems to be coming fast and furious here (*oh yeah*)
> Now a short burst from the opposing side, rather dissapointing (*that's what she said!*)
> Oh, and that's the first half over, and he seemed to get a good one in at the end, sneaking it in the back way (*I wish*)




OK, Ill play along....

I awoke to find a 14" lizard on my chest, staring me in the face and I could'nt tell if it was coming or going. I didnt scream for fear it would jump right down my throat.



As you were boys.


----------



## The_Warlock

This place needs some serious medication...


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Yeah. . . I think we kind of pushed the bounds of moderation in those days.
> 
> But now we have private hive, so it's all good.




We did indeed push all the boundaries....those were the days.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> This place needs some serious medication...




I'd settle for a Guinness....


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> But now we have private hive, so it's all good.




You guys and your hive in hive secretive club mentality...and subfora...

Silly...


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> This place needs some serious medication...



. . . for Pete's sake, why?!?!

Let me ask you, is the mental health of a handful of posters really worth more than the joy and happiness we bring to all the Hive's lurkers?  Let me hear it from the lurkers, yeah!

*crickets*
*crickets*

...  Well, they're lurkers.  Of course they don't post. . . but they're out there.  Watching me.  *twitch*  When I'm in the shower, I'm afraid to wash my hair.  Because I might open my eyes and find someone standing there.  Maybe I'm a little crazy, just a little touched, but showers always remind me of psycho too much.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> As you were boys.




Now now, I for one am fully developed, and not a Deep One, so I'll take the gender title of man, thank you, with all the positive and negative connotations that come along with it.

"Boy" I ain't been in a long while.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> You guys and your hive in hive secretive club mentality...and subfora...
> 
> Silly...



You're just bitter because we didn't let you join.

Er. . . hmm.  I wonder why you didn't get invited actually, or did you just reject us?  *sniff*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I'd settle for a Guinness....




I still haven't found an official Guinness Cheesecake recipe, but if you ever pass through Westover, I'll gladly try to make one - you have to supply the beverage though, since I don't drink and wouldn't have it on hand.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Now now, I for one am fully developed, and not a Deep One, so I'll take the gender title of man, thank you, with all the positive and negative connotations that come along with it.
> 
> "Boy" I ain't been in a long while.




You know what I meant silly. I tend to forget some of you are as old or older than I am.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> When I'm in the shower, I'm afraid to wash my hair.  Because I might open my eyes and find someone standing there.  Maybe I'm a little crazy, just a little touched, but showers always remind me of psycho too much.




Hafrogman is ROCKWELL?!!?

Awesome.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> This place needs some serious medication...




Speed!  That way we can all stay long into the night with posting frenzies cause we'll all post super fast like maniacs and can hopefully try to post over one thousand posts in a single night so we can start an entirely new Hive thread because that would show the world how truly and totally awesome we are!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I'd settle for a Guinness....



You're far too far away and of the wrong persuasion to make liquoring you up of any use.  *sheesh*

I'm pretty sure cans of Guinness wouldn't do so well in Iraq anyways.  I'll mail you a few dollars whenever you're somewhere where you can buy it on draft.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> "Boy" I ain't been in a long while.




That's what she said!


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> Speed!  That way we can all stay long into the night with posting frenzies cause we'll all post super fast like maniacs and can hopefully try to post over one thousand posts in a single night so we can start an entirely new Hive thread because that would show the world how truly and totally awesome we are!




Speed Kills, Dell.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> You're just bitter because we didn't let you join.
> 
> Er. . . hmm. I wonder why you didn't get invited actually, or did you just reject us? *sniff*




I wasnt invited.....*sniff*


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> ...  Well, they're lurkers.  Of course they don't post. . . but they're out there.  Watching me.  *twitch*  When I'm in the shower, I'm afraid to wash my hair.  Because I might open my eyes and find someone standing there.  Maybe I'm a little crazy, just a little touched, but showers always remind me of psycho too much.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu1RP34FLXU]YouTube - Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me: Relaid Audio[/ame]


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> You know what I meant silly. I tend to forget some of you are as old or older than I am.




Of course I know you know I know what you meant. I just like tweaking Amazons...they're the right height!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> You know what I meant silly. I tend to forget some of you are as old or older than I am.



Some of us are just young at heart.

Or reluctant to act our ages, or what have you.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Hafrogman is ROCKWELL?!!?
> 
> Awesome.




Aw man, I JUST noticed this... Warlock beat me to it.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> I still haven't found an official Guinness Cheesecake recipe, but if you ever pass through Westover, I'll gladly try to make one - you have to supply the beverage though, since I don't drink and wouldn't have it on hand.




Might be years until I'm back in the US, but if I did show up at your door with a four pack of Guinness in each hand, we'd have a party!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> You're just bitter because we didn't let you join.
> 
> Er. . . hmm.  I wonder why you didn't get invited actually, or did you just reject us?  *sniff*




I probably rejected you, but not out of distrust or disdain. More that there's only so much time I have at work to post things...too many places to post equals poor quality posts.

I like keeping my fingers in fighting trim. Don't want them dragging when they are needed.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I wasnt invited.....*sniff*



I think Blackrat has to do it. . .


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Of course I know you know I know what you meant. I just like tweaking Amazons...they're the right height!





I havent been tweaked in a long time......*giggles*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Might be years until I'm back in the US, but if I did show up at your door with a four pack of Guinness in each hand, we'd have a party!




Consider the invitation continuously open...


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Hafrogman is ROCKWELL?!!?
> 
> Awesome.



You learn something new every day, right?

Yeah, you all thought I was white, nerdy, and only got by on my parent's money?

Ha!  Just goes to show.

It turns out, I'm not white.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> Aw man, I JUST noticed this... Warlock beat me to it.




I'm fast.

But not at everything I do.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> I probably rejected you, but not out of distrust or disdain. More that there's only so much time I have at work to post things...too many places to post equals poor quality posts.
> 
> I like keeping my fingers in fighting trim. Don't want them dragging when they are needed.



Meh, nobody actually posts there.  It's just a group.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I havent been tweaked in a long time......*giggles*




Consider an invitation for that continously offered as well. ;P


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> You learn something new every day, right?
> 
> Yeah, you all thought I was white, nerdy, and only got by on my parent's money?
> 
> Ha!  Just goes to show.
> 
> It turns out, I'm not white.




Darn, this is always how I'd pictured you too.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xEzGIuY7kw]YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - White & Nerdy[/ame]


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Consider the invitation continuously open...




Roger that, maybe I'll suprise you sometime.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Darn, this is always how I'd pictured you too.



Yeah. . . at least one of my friends has that as the ring tone to specially identify calls from me.

*sigh*

I'm just a dirty pasty white boy.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Consider an invitation for that continously offered as well. ;P




Youve already stated that you need your hands so thats out...


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> "Weird Al" Yankovic - White & Nerdy




Dog Moon receives points from the Cult of the WAY...good link, good link!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Youve already stated that you need your hands so thats out...




No, I said I like to keep my hands in shape. I can meet all sorts of tweaking needs and criteria with or without them


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Roger that, maybe I'll suprise you sometime.




I look forward to the possibility of offering entertainment (and cheesecake) to a member of the armed forces. chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> No, I said I like to keep my hands in shape. I can meet all sorts of tweaking needs and criteria with or without them




So youre saying youre just as productive with your hands tied behind your back?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> So youre saying youre just as productive with your hands tied behind your back?




And even blindfolded, but that's not normally how I approach a task.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> So you're saying youre just as productive with your hands tied behind your back?



Nice choice for the smiley.  Apt.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> I look forward to the possibility of offering entertainment (and cheesecake) to a member of the armed forces. chuckle




I'd probably scare you if you saw me right now. I've been a little rough around the edges lately. Its hard to be a woman in my position sometimes. I cant be girly around the guys I travel with.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Nice choice for the smiley. Apt.




I know, I can tease with the best of them....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I'd probably scare you if you saw me right now.




You do me a disservice. As long as you aren't pointing the assault rifle at me, it's unlikely you'd scare me. 

Besides, who said you'd need to be "girly" around me? chuckle


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I know, I can tease with the best of them....




And THIS is why I like you. Verbal repartee is so much more fun with someone who's got the skills and the gumption.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> That is all accurate. I'm not trying to be secretive, I just cant give lots of details.



Trust me, I know. I've been in the army myself. Maybe not in a warzone, since my country hasn't been in a war in 60 years, but I do know what confidential means .


hafrogman said:


> You're just bitter because we didn't let you join.
> 
> Er. . . hmm.  I wonder why you didn't get invited actually, or did you just reject us?  *sniff*






Goldmoon said:


> I wasnt invited.....*sniff*




Whoops, I'll just... Like this...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> You do me a disservice. As long as you aren't pointing the assault rifle at me, it's unlikely you'd scare me.
> 
> Besides, who said you'd need to be "girly" around me? chuckle




My visit would be minus the M-4 I'm sure.....I use the 870 for doorstep "visits" 

I like to be girly sometimes, its mostly that I cant here that makes me miss it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Trust me, I know. I've been in the army myself. Maybe not in a warzone, since my country hasn't been in a war in 60 years, but I do know what confidential means .
> 
> Whoops, I'll just... Like this...




Ack! You've exposed the secret door!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> And THIS is why I like you. Verbal repartee is so much more fun with someone who's got the skills and the gumption.




I thought you liked me because I was a 6'3" amazon sex goddess....my ego is wounded now beyond repair.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I thought you liked me because I was a 6'3" amazon sex goddess....my ego is wounded now beyond repair.




Well, that's the OTHER reason I like you. 

PS: I have a patented ego massage service. Print out this post and bring it along with the Guiness packs as a Free Demo Coupon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> I thought you liked me because I was a 6'3" amazon sex goddess....




Well, thats why I like you


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I like to be girly sometimes, its mostly that I cant here that makes me miss it.




Well, naturally, that's understandable. 

But being tom-boy commando girl isn't otherwise innately scary. At least not to me, and probably not to most of the Hivers.


----------



## Kill Zone

WOOT! Half day of work at the office! Doesn't mean my work day is over though.

I still have a 12 foot long spreadsheet to tackle!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Well, that's the OTHER reason I like you.
> 
> PS: I have a patented ego massage service. Print out this post and bring it along with the Guiness packs as a Free Demo Coupon.




Alas, no printer here. You'll just have to take my word that we've had this conversation. You can trust me....


----------



## Kill Zone

Goldmoon said:


> My visit would be minus the M-4 I'm sure.....I use the 870 for doorstep "visits"
> 
> I like to be girly sometimes, its mostly that I cant here that makes me miss it.




I remember back when I was deployed. I hated being without the amenities of civilization. But, thats what happens when your unit gets activated. You just have to cope with it.

I miss being in the army myself. Was honorably discharged back in 2000 for suffering grievous wounds.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> Well, thats why I like you




Awwww, thank you for seeing me as a sex object. *hug*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> You can trust me....




Only time and cheesecake will tell...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Awwww, thank you for seeing me as a sex object. *hug*




At least he's honest!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Awwww, thank you for seeing me as a sex object. *hug*




I need all the hugs I can get. Its feeling a little lonely around here (in the house) of late.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Okay, okay. I'm sorry for stealing the hive.
> 
> I've learned my lesson it won't happen again.
> 
> Now, please stop plotting against me.




I remember once trying to set up the Hive thread.   Bront set up a minute after me and everyone ignored mine and went with his.

Thus why I never attempt to name / start one anymore.


allo'  hi

just being me.


mr. negative.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I need all the hugs I can get. Its feeling a little lonely around here (in the house) of late.




Everyone out or leaving you alone?


----------



## Goldmoon

Kill Zone said:


> I remember back when I was deployed. I hated being without the amenities of civilization. But, thats what happens when your unit gets activated. You just have to cope with it.
> 
> I miss being in the army myself. Was honorably discharged back in 2000 for suffering grievous wounds.




I'm sorry to hear that. I suffered a collapsed lung a few years while deployed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I remember once trying to set up the Hive thread.   Bront set up a minute after me and everyone ignored mine and went with his.
> 
> Thus why I never attempt to name / start one anymore.
> 
> allo'  hi
> 
> just being me.
> 
> mr. negative.




*sends Mega a glistening positive*

Allo, allo. Wus up, bro?


----------



## Kill Zone

Goldmoon said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I suffered a collapsed lung a few years while deployed.




Well, I served a good 12 years. I joined right after graduating from High School. The best 12 years of my life.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> I thought you liked me because I was a 6'3" amazon sex goddess.....




Doesn't hurt any


----------



## Goldmoon

Kill Zone said:


> Well, I served a good 12 years. I joined right after graduating from High School. The best 12 years of my life.




Agreed, Ive found myself way out of my career path and my element the past year but I've made some friends for life and I've got to do things I never dreamed of. Being a woman in the military many doors are closed to you but I've been through a lot of those lately.


----------



## The_Warlock

Off to a meeting...wheeeeeee.

Do several things I wouldn't do...


----------



## Kill Zone

Goldmoon said:


> I thought you liked me because I was a 6'3" amazon sex goddess....my ego is wounded now beyond repair.




6'5" myself. My wife thinks I'm a sex goddess.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> I remember once trying to set up the Hive thread. Bront set up a minute after me and everyone ignored mine and went with his.
> 
> Thus why I never attempt to name / start one anymore.
> 
> 
> allo' hi
> 
> just being me.
> 
> 
> mr. negative.




Awww, I just gave you XP...(I think)


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think Rev should be barred from making the next Hive, especially if it's before this Hive reaches 997 all in favor?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I think Rev should be barred from making the next Hive, especially if it's before this Hive reaches 997 all in favor?




I'll agree to that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Egads!  I broke enworld!!​


----------



## Kill Zone

Relique du Madde said:


> Egads!  I broke enworld!!​




Got that too.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Do several things I wouldn't do...




Doing them as I type.......


----------



## hafrogman

*sigh*  Dang PAMWF errors. . . I wish Morrus would quit futzing with the index pages.



Goldmoon said:


> I know, I can tease with the best of them....



Wait, you're just teasing?  Darn.  


The_Warlock said:


> You do me a disservice. As long as you aren't pointing the assault rifle at me, it's unlikely you'd scare me.



 . . . what if she had a 14" lizard?  


Goldmoon said:


> I thought you liked me because I was a 6'3" amazon sex goddess....my ego is wounded now beyond repair.





Reveille said:


> Well, thats why I like you



Hmm, I only like you because you're a 6'3" *REDHEADED* amazon sex goddess. . . does that count?







Goldmoon said:


> Doing them as I type.......



Do tell.  *leer*


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Got that too.




You weren't the only two...


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Egads! I broke enworld!!​




I thought It was me.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Doing them as I type.......




Ah, my day is now complete. Nothing fires the soul like fantasizing about a woman field stripping her gun.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I thought It was me.....




Nope, Enworld broke Enworld. It's a bit masochistic.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> *sigh* Dang PAMWF errors. . . I wish Morrus would quit futzing with the index pages.
> 
> Hmm, I only like you because you're a 6'3" *REDHEADED* amazon sex goddess. . . does that count?




THATS the answer I was looking for!!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> THATS the answer I was looking for!!




Bah, he's a Deep One. Just trying to get his dew-claws into you.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Ah, my day is now complete. Nothing fires the soul like fantasizing about a woman field stripping her gun.




Cleaning my shotgun actually


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Bah, he's a Deep One. Just trying to get his dew-claws into you.




It was a good try.


----------



## Kill Zone

Goldmoon said:


> Being a woman in the military many doors are closed to you but I've been through a lot of those lately.




I know all about that. It wasn't easy. I had to keep my sexuality to myself; I never dated the whole time I was in the service. But I'm glad for the years. There were excellent to me. And now I work for a large weapons development corporation and make good money. That wouldn't have happened without being in the Army.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Cleaning my shotgun actually




Pretty good call for a civilian.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Cleaning my shotgun actually




Now all you have to say is, "We don't like yer kind messing around these parts here" before hocking a loogie.  Oh... and there has to be a banjo!

Then the creepy image that popped into my mind would be complete.


----------



## The_Warlock

Don't make me get that baseball bat out...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> she could be in Mars right now.





 Poor Mars...  he would never be the same...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Pretty good call for a civilian.




This thing has become very annoying this trip. I _always_ carry it, yet my squadmates always ask me if I have it.  "Epps, you got the shotty" I swear if i hear that one more time someone will catch it upside the head.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> This thing has become very annoying this trip. I _always_ carry it, yet my squadmates always ask me if I have it.  "Epps, you got the shotty" I swear if i hear that one more time someone will catch it upside the head.




Start carrying a 14" lizard and say "Nope, but I got this lizard you gave me."

That'll teach 'em, but good.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Just trying to get his dew-claws into you.



My "dew-claws", eh?  Is THAT what you kids are calling it these days?







Goldmoon said:


> Cleaning my shotgun actually



"Cleaning your shotgun", eh?  Is THAT what you kids are calling it these days?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Start carrying a 14" lizard and say "Nope, but I got this lizard you gave me."
> 
> That'll teach 'em, but good.




That made me laugh out loud, thank you. I might try that next time....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> That made me laugh out loud, thank you. I might try that next time....




Can't do much for you over here, but I'll try and make you laugh when I can.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> My "dew-claws", eh? Is THAT what you kids are calling it these days?"Cleaning your shotgun", eh? Is THAT what you kids are calling it these days?





Yes and yes......


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> My "dew-claws", eh?  Is THAT what you kids are calling it these days?"Cleaning your shotgun", eh?  Is THAT what you kids are calling it these days?




Man, you are either OLD, or from another dimension.

Or BOTH.

Could someone check and see if Scotland or Arizona are really parts of Earth or just crazy overlays from a parallel dimension?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Yes and yes......




She's quick, old man. 

If it was what she's calling it, you'lda been perforated by now.

(As opposed to Yoda being perforated by now, which would likely do no good to Frank Oz's hand.)


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Can't do much for you over here, but I'll try and make you laugh when I can.




I need to find a big rubber lizard now. I'll name it Warlock and throw it when I need to.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I need to find a big rubber lizard now. I'll name it Warlock and throw it when I need to.




I'm honored!

I had a nun in junior high who had a foam rock she kept on her desk. Only nobody knew it was foam until the day the class jackass got out of line again, and she picked it up and hucked it at him.

The look of utter terror on his face still brings a smile to mine.

And then it went "Pwof!" off his forehead. Tales of that event kept him quiet for weeks.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> She's quick, old man.
> 
> If it was what she's calling it, you'lda been perforated by now.
> 
> (As opposed to Yoda being perforated by now, which would likely do no good to Frank Oz's hand.)





I am quick indeed


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I am quick indeed




Which translates into a very high frequency of response. 

And there was much rejoicing!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Which translates into a very high frequency of response.
> 
> And there was much rejoicing!




This will be my last of the night. I'm cold, the shotty is clean and I'm going to find my sleepingbag. Night Hive!!


----------



## The_Warlock

Take care, and stay safe as you can...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Guys & Gals, are you crazy or something? Even with a hot red-headed 6'3'' amazon goddess or something around, you can't post ~150 posts in a few hours? How am I supposed to catch up?!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Guys & Gals, are you crazy or something? Even with a hot red-headed 6'3'' amazon goddess or something around, you can't post ~150 posts in a few hours? How am I supposed to catch up?!




That sir, is not our problem.


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Guys & Gals, are you crazy or something? Even with a hot red-headed 6'3'' amazon goddess or something around, you can't post ~150 posts in a few hours? How am I supposed to catch up?!



Start with the part where I translated your German phrase. . . I'm still sort of curious as to what it means.

Then move on from there.  Skip over all the parts that are just Warlock and Goldmoon flirting with each other.


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> Start with the part where I translated your German phrase. . . I'm still sort of curious as to what it means.
> 
> Then move on from there.  Skip over all the parts that are just Warlock and Goldmoon flirting with each other.




See now if I had seen that before I read the other nine pages...


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> See now if I had seen that before I read the other nine pages...



That, sir, is not my problem.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> That, sir, is not my problem.




What he said...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Guys & Gals, are you crazy or something? Even with a hot red-headed 6'3'' amazon goddess or something around, you can't post ~150 posts in a few hours? How am I supposed to catch up?!




Didn't you know that anytime a female is in the hive the post count jumps by 100 - 200 posts?


----------



## The_Warlock

Flirting? Bah! 

We were just avoiding unnecessary pun use, and making life difficult for the less volume oriented posters expanding the Hive for it's greater glory.


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> Start with the part where I translated your German phrase. . . I'm still sort of curious as to what it means.




Very badly translated using the german class I took about 15 years ago, and my afrikaans, which is at a conversational level at best.

Something along the lines of: Don't get too excited because of the Rhyme.

I could be horribly wrong though, so don't take my word for it.


----------



## Phaezen

Reveille this needs to go into your quote thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...lled-your-own-party-member-2.html#post4628819

and I need to get into bed, it is after midnight.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> Start with the part where I translated your German phrase. . . I'm still sort of curious as to what it means.
> 
> Then move on from there.  Skip over all the parts that are just Warlock and Goldmoon flirting with each other.




_Des Reimes wegen _- For (the sake of) the rhyme
_Gilt es sich nicht aufzuregen_ - You shouldn't get upset.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

The_Warlock said:


> *Flirting*? Bah!
> 
> We were just avoiding unnecessary pun use, and making life difficult for the less volume oriented posters *expanding the Hive* for it's greater glory.




Obviously, the bolded parts are related. A successful flirt can lead to a positive change in the population and thus to the expansion of the Hive.


----------



## The_Warlock

Nah. Despite cheesecake commentary, I'm not her type.

Sad, but true...


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> _Des Reimes wegen _- For (the sake of) the rhyme
> _Gilt es sich nicht aufzuregen_ - You shouldn't get upset.



I take it that rhymes.

Now I know what it means, now I just need to figure out what it MEANS.  I guess that one shouldn't stretch too far for a joke (or in this case, rhyme)?


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Nah. Despite cheesecake commentary, I'm not her type.
> 
> Sad, but true...



Honestly, I find it a lot easier to flirt with people who's type I am not.  It can be a lot more fun when there's no actual risk of injury, as it were.


----------



## The_Warlock

I suppose I can see that, though risk of "injury" doesn't scare me, since I just do it cause it's fun.


----------



## The_Warlock

Off to fix computers...later folks


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> I'm honored!
> 
> I had a nun in junior high who had a foam rock she kept on her desk. Only nobody knew it was foam until the day the class jackass got out of line again, and she picked it up and hucked it at him.
> 
> The look of utter terror on his face still brings a smile to mine.
> 
> And then it went "Pwof!" off his forehead. Tales of that event kept him quiet for weeks.




Awesome.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Honestly, I find it a lot easier to flirt with people who's type I am not.  It can be a lot more fun when there's no actual risk of injury, as it were.




Well that's sort of easy considering that there aren't many halfrogwomen around..


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Well that's sort of easy considering that there aren't many halfrogwomen around..



Do you see an "L" in my name?  I want whole frog women, thank you very much!

Or even, you know. . . human women.  Or just A woman.


----------



## Wereserpent

Gah, no more flirting in the Hive!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Gah, no more flirting in the Hive!



But I find your blue hair and pixel-y goodness SOOO tempting.  You may be a man on the other end of that computer, but your avatar is ALL woman.  *grrr*


----------



## Relique du Madde

What is that famous saying?  Oh yeah... "You don't BEEP where you eat."  Same thing should go in the hive... You don't flirt where you hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> But I find your blue hair and pixel-y goodness SOOO tempting.  You may be a man on the other end of that computer, but your avatar is ALL woman.  *grrr*




But it's an anime girl... which means that it could be an anime guy (since you don't see that avatar's naughty parts).


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> But it's an anime girl... which means that it could be an anime guy (since you don't see that avatar's naughty parts).




She is a girl, and she is with someone else.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> But it's an anime girl... which means that it could be an anime guy (since you don't see that avatar's naughty parts).



 . . . I've been at sea a LONG time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> . . . I've been at sea a LONG time.




That could be taken in so many different ways.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> That could be taken in so many different ways.



Really?  I can pretty much only see the one.
I may have watched a little too much of the Tortuga Twins.


----------



## Relique du Madde

ANYWAYS... 

What was I going to say?  Oh yeah KA BOOM!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware... one thing I don't like about running pbps is how its hard to tell when the scene should be forwarded.


----------



## hafrogman

Usually I find that it's better to err on the side of moving too fast.

People can always retcon in conversations and such forth that occurred in the last scene, if necessary.


----------



## The_Warlock

I hate automatically updated software with authenticated account links.

I hate trying to fix problems made by people who aren't working/living anymore at the place where I'm providing tech support.

I hate having to say, "There's nothing I can do without X," or worse, "There's nothing I can do."

It doesn't matter that I whipped a half dozen other problems into shape, there were 2 I could do absolutely nothing about. 

It irks me to no end.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Slams head into his computer desk*

I accidentally closed the wrong window... and ended up losing a post I was writing. grrr.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> *Slams head into his computer desk*
> 
> I accidentally closed the wrong window... and ended up losing a post I was writing. grrr.




I will hate the computer for you. My hate is deep in these matters.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> I will hate the computer for you. My hate is deep in these matters.




Too bad they are taking over the world...


----------



## Blackrat

Kill Zone said:


> 6'5" myself. My wife thinks I'm a sex goddess.



Damnit, what is it with us that attracts all these hot lesbians in the hive? Where are all the straight girls? It's no fun flirting with you gals. 


Relique du Madde said:


> Egads!  I broke enworld!!​



Check the Meta Forum brother


hafrogman said:


> Hmm, I only like you because you're a 6'3" *REDHEADED* amazon sex goddess. . . does that count?Do tell.  *leer*



Oh? A redhead? Now I worship you too... 


Relique du Madde said:


> Didn't you know that anytime a female is in the hive the post count jumps by 100 - 200 posts?


----------



## Relique du Madde

lol hows it going blackrat?


----------



## Blackrat

Quite zippy actually. I just slept for over 10 hours last night . Well, then again, there's not much sleep next night since I'm going to the club. A redheaded goth-goddess is singing there tonight .


----------



## Aeson

I'm insulted no one seems to wonder where I've gone or if I'm still alive. You didn't even send up the Goldmoon signal.  I am deeply wounded. 


*Disappears back into the void*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I'm insulted no one seems to wonder where I've gone or if I'm still alive. You didn't even send up the Goldmoon signal.  I am deeply wounded.
> 
> 
> *Disappears back into the void*




Actually we do.  You were mentioned somewhere in the previous hive right before Goldmoon reappeared (or was it at the time when goldmoon reappeared?)


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm insulted no one seems to wonder where I've gone or if I'm still alive. You didn't even send up the Goldmoon signal.  I am deeply wounded.
> 
> 
> *Disappears back into the void*




Yeah, we wondered about you sometime in december. I think it's at least three Hives ago...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> We did indeed push all the boundaries....those were the days.




The hive shall RISE again.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Actually we do.  You were mentioned somewhere in the previous hive right before Goldmoon reappeared (or was it at the time when goldmoon reappeared?)



I'm sure it was after she appeared. Something like  Aeson appears in 3..2..1.


Blackrat said:


> Yeah, we wondered about you sometime in december. I think it's at least three Hives ago...




Lies. ALL LIES.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Speaking of vanishing and returning.  Am I the only one who get's annoyed whenever someone refers to themselves as being a prodigal X whenever they stopped doing something (for various reasons) then started doing it again?  It's like, dude, you're an idiot.  What made the "prodigal son" prodigal is not the fact he vanished and returned, it was how that he partied and spent all his family's money while he was gone.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So how are ya doing mr "raging tooth"?


----------



## Blackrat

Besides, doesn't "prodigal" actually mean that person is really good at something?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Speaking of vanishing and returning.  Am I the only one who get's annoyed whenever someone refers to themselves as being a prodigal X whenever they stopped doing something (for various reasons) then started doing it again?  It's like, dude, you're an idiot.  What made the "prodigal son" prodigal is not the fact he vanished and returned, it was how that he partied and spent all his family's money while he was gone.



You talkin' bout me, Willis?


Relique du Madde said:


> So how are ya doing mr "raging tooth"?



I'm a bit bummed and alone. 

I have a room mate moving in this week that reminds me of Goldmoon except for the red hair, 6'3" and the "don't ask" bit. It's already a nightmare. I some times wish I thought with my brain before I answer a question from her.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Besides, doesn't "prodigal" actually mean that person is really good at something?



That's prodigy.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I have a room mate moving in this week that reminds me of Goldmoon except for the red hair, 6'3" and the "don't ask" bit. It's already a nightmare. I some times wish I thought with my brain before I answer a question from her.




So she's Hot Straight Blonde? I don't see problem here...


----------



## Aeson

I hope you all appriciate that I am here at work using round about ways to get to the board. It's blocked by standard means at work. I could get in trouble.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> That's prodigy.




But isn't prodigal an adjective derived from that word? Or not?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I hope you all appriciate that I am here at work using round about ways to get to the board. It's blocked by standard means at work. I could get in trouble.




I had to use a proxy to get here for the past three weeks also. They finally got the problems sorted out and opened the walls again this tuesday.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> So she's Hot Straight Blonde? I don't see problem here...




Hot to me, Straight, Blonde. The problem is she's not too keen on me. Looks like I'm stuck in the friends zone.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Hot to me, Straight, Blonde. The problem is she's not too keen on me. Looks like I'm stuck in the friends zone.




Ah, now I see the problem...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> But isn't prodigal an adjective derived from that word? Or not?



I don't think so.


Blackrat said:


> I had to use a proxy to get here for the past three weeks also. They finally got the problems sorted out and opened the walls again this tuesday.




I'm not going to say how I'm doing it in case they're watching.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Ah, now I see the problem...




Yep. Which also reminds me of Goldmoon.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I don't think so.




Hmm... Interesting... The Linguistic Prodigy* failed this time...

*That is me, as stated some few hundred flirty posts ago...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Confucius said, "The Friends zone is one break-up away from drunken fluid exchange."


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Hmm... Interesting... The Linguistic Prodigy* failed this time...
> 
> *That is me, as stated some few hundred flirty posts ago...



From what I've found on dictionary.com they're not related. 

Main Entry: prod·i·gy  
Pronunciation: \ˈprä-də-jē\ 
Function: noun 
Inflected Form(s): plural prod·i·gies 
Etymology: Middle English, from Latin prodigium omen, monster, from pro-, prod- + -igium (akin to aio I say) — more at adage 
Date: 15th century 
1 a: a portentous event : omen b: something extraordinary or inexplicable
2 a: an extraordinary, marvelous, or unusual accomplishment, deed, or event b: a highly talented child or youth

Main Entry: 1prod·i·gal  
Pronunciation: \ˈprä-di-gəl\ 
Function: adjective 
Etymology: Latin prodigus, from prodigere to drive away, squander, from pro-, prod- forth + agere to drive — more at pro-, agent 
Date: 15th century 
1 : characterized by profuse or wasteful expenditure : lavish <a prodigal feast> <prodigal outlays for her clothes> 
2 : recklessly spendthrift <the prodigal prince> 
3 : yielding abundantly : luxuriant —often used with of<nature has been so prodigal of her bounty — H. T. Buckle>


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Confucius said, "The Friends zone is one break-up away from drunken fluid exchange."




Only in my dreams.

She's almost as tall as I am but has the CON of a dwarf. It'll take a lot to get this one THAT drunk.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Confucius said



You sure ... Must be wise to know such things...


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> It'll take a lot to get this one THAT drunk.




I'll come and help. I've ever been outdrunk only by one girl*. Then again... I need to scram before she's drunk enough or she might go for me...

*To my shame, this girl is actually half a foot shorter than me and weights about half of me


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> You sure ... Must be wise to know such things...




Confucius said many things... on this and other parallel earths.  Sometimes it's best to pick and choose from his many conflicting teachings.


----------



## Relique du Madde

A random thought:  ?They need to make a "Tao of Clint Eastwood" book.  I wonder what sorts of bits of wisdom you can get from extracting random qoutes from his many characters.


----------



## Blackrat

There never was anything in this post. Especially anything Aeson might claim to have been here.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I'll come and help. I've ever been outdrunk only by one girl*. Then again... I need to scram before she's drunk enough or she might go for me...
> 
> *To my shame, this girl is actually half a foot shorter than me and weights about half of me




IF you were here I'd take you up on that.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> A random thought:  ?They need to make a "Tao of Clint Eastwood" book.  I wonder what sorts of bits of wisdom you can get from extracting random qoutes from his many characters.




Did you see The Tao of Steve? I assume it's based on a book but I've only seen the movie.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I'm a monster. RAWR!




That's my ring tone. lol


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> That's my ring tone. lol




Maybe your phone is ringing then ?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Maybe your phone is ringing then ?




Nope. Just checked.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Did you see The Tao of Steve? I assume it's based on a book but I've only seen the movie.




Nope.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Nope. Just checked.




Oh, then you must be hearing things


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope.




It's a story about men that live their lives according to Steve McQueen.

The Tao of Steve (2000)


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Oh, then you must be hearing things




I ain't hear nuttin. You wrote it. I read it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Morning.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I ain't hear nuttin. You wrote it. I read it.




You're imagining things. That never happened...


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Morning.




Why are you up so early, young man?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> You're imagining things. That never happened...




Don't be playing with me like that. It's 4:40am and I've worked all night. I still have 1 hour and 20 mins to go but ready to go home now.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Don't be playing with me like that. It's 4:40am and I've worked all night. I still have 1 hour and 20 mins to go but ready to go home now.




Well do point me the post you claim to have seen then?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well do point me the post you claim to have seen then?




You edited it, you rat bastard.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You edited it, you rat bastard.




I wouldn't do that!

Much...

Hey, I've slept too much. I'm on a prankie* mood...

* I know it's not a real word


----------



## Aeson

A scene from the Tao of Steve. I think there is some truth.

Dex: I'm serious. If you're hanging out with women as friends, your doing your research in the wrong library. 
Dave: What's wrong with being friends with women? 
Dex: Nothing, but getting out of that category of 'friend' is harder than like getting out of Alcatraz.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Why are you up so early, young man?




Went to sleep cause I was tired, but strangely, I didn't sleep more than I normally do, so now I woke up early.  Will probably be awake until I leave for work, sadly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> You edited it, you rat bastard.




You had to have seen that coming.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I wouldn't do that!
> 
> Much...
> 
> Hey, I've slept too much. I'm on a prankie* mood...
> 
> * I know it's not a real word




Laugh it up, fuzzball.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Went to sleep cause I was tired, but strangely, I didn't sleep more than I normally do, so now I woke up early.  Will probably be awake until I leave for work, sadly.



I hate when that happens to me.


Dog Moon said:


> You had to have seen that coming.




I did. I knew it was coming. He's not original in his prankiness.


----------



## Wereserpent

AESON!!!!!

*Glomps Aeson*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Will probably be awake until I leave for work, sadly.




I don't think going to sleep when you should be heading to work is the best of ideas.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> AESON!!!!!
> 
> *Glomps Aeson*




what the frell is a glomp? If you kissed me it better have been with tongue.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm not sure what glomp means, but that doesn't sound good!  Is Aeson now missing body parts?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I did. I knew it was coming. He's not original in his prankiness.




Classics never die!

I have no idea what I'm talking about. It doesn't matter, I will be having at least 4 Hot Redheads swarming around me tonight ... Granted, most of them are only in the Friend Zone.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy crap! What's a glomp?  And why do I think iot's kinky?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I don't think going to sleep when you should be heading to work is the best of ideas.




Blah.  That's totally NOT what I mean and you know it!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow... um... JINKS!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> It doesn't matter, *I will be having at least 4 Hot Redheads swarming around me tonight *... Granted, most of them are only in the Friend Zone.




You really are a rat bastard.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> what the frell is a glomp? If you kissed me it better have been with tongue.





Glomp — A hug in the manner of a small child, similar to a bearhug but often including one or both legs as well as arms. Also a hug in which the hugger jumps and catches the victim by surprise or off-guard. Occasionally referred to as a cross between a running tackle and a bearhug.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Classics never die!
> 
> I have no idea what I'm talking about. It doesn't matter, I will be having at least 4 Hot Redheads swarming around me tonight ... Granted, most of them are only in the Friend Zone.




It's actually just one, but he's gonna be drunk enough that he's gonna see four of them.


----------



## Blackrat

Glomp is a verb which means the sign that Invisible Alien Creatures do to mock people who can't see it


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I'm not sure what glomp means, but that doesn't sound good!  Is Aeson now missing body parts?




Can I get worker's comp?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Glomp — A hug in the manner of a small child, similar to a bearhug but often including one or both legs as well as arms. Also a hug in which the hugger jumps and catches the victim by surprise or off-guard. Occasionally referred to as a cross between a running tackle and a bearhug.




Good enough for me. And the kind of welcome back I was hoping for.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> Glomp — A hug in the manner of a small child, similar to a bearhug but often including one or both legs as well as arms. Also a hug in which the hugger jumps and catches the victim by surprise or off-guard. Occasionally referred to as a cross between a running tackle and a bearhug.




  That HAS to be made up!


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Glomp — A hug in the manner of a small child, similar to a bearhug but often including one or both legs as well as arms. Also a hug in which the hugger jumps and catches the victim by surprise or off-guard. Occasionally referred to as a cross between a running tackle and a bearhug.




Oh, a Quadrihugia...


----------



## Aeson

I like this one.


Dex: Y'know, no one ever says, "Hey, God, how was your day? What can I do for you, God?" Or, "Hey, God, did you catch Letterman last night?" 
Syd: Oh, and I suppose you talk to God like that? 
Dex: Always. All the time. 
Syd: And what does God say? 
Dex: He says, "You know what? I saw Letterman and it sucked."


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> That HAS to be made up!




Shhh.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Can I get worker's comp?




Only if you're ACTUALLY missing body parts.



And wtf is there a GLASSES smiley?  What occasion would warrant you posting a smiley of glasses after what you say?

"I wear glasses."


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> That HAS to be made up!




Nope, I got the definition from Wikipedia, and Glomping is a well known practice in the anime fandom.  It supposedly happens a lot at anime conventions.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Oh, a Quadrihugia...




That ALSO has to be made up.


----------



## Aeson

There was a model in Playboy some time back that was born in 1989. 19 freaking 89. It won't be long before they're born in the 90s.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Only if you're ACTUALLY missing body parts.
> 
> 
> 
> And wtf is there a GLASSES smiley?  What occasion would warrant you posting a smiley of glasses after what you say?
> 
> "I wear glasses."




It's for the occasion you express your geekyness. As we all know, true geeks wear geeky glasses


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> Nope, I got the definition from Wikipedia, and Glomping is a well known practice in the anime fandom.  It supposedly happens a lot at anime conventions.




Cause you can ALWAYS trust Wikipedia.


----------



## Phaezen

Afternoon Hive

I read this  smiley as geek, with possible dorkgasm connotations

As in Watchmen has now been confirmed for a 6 March release


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Only if you're ACTUALLY missing body parts.
> 
> 
> 
> And wtf is there a GLASSES smiley?  What occasion would warrant you posting a smiley of glasses after what you say?
> 
> "I wear glasses."



Why not?


Galeros said:


> Nope, I got the definition from Wikipedia, and Glomping is a well known practice in the anime fandom.  It supposedly happens a lot at anime conventions.



Also on urbandictionary.com


Blackrat said:


> It's for the occasion you express your geekyness. As we all know, true geeks wear geeky glasses



Werd.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Cause you can ALWAYS trust Wikipedia.




True.

But I have heard of glomping even before I knew Wikipedia existed.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Cause you can ALWAYS trust Wikipedia.




Yes. you must always trust the great and all powerful Wiki.


----------



## Dog Moon

Werd to yo motha!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> True.
> 
> But I have heard of glomping even before I knew Wikipedia existed.




Wrong!  Wikipedia has always existed, even before there was internet!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Wrong!  Wikipedia has always existed, even before there was internet!




All hail the great Wikipedia.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Nope, I got the definition from Wikipedia, and Glomping is a well known practice in the anime fandom.  It supposedly happens a lot at anime conventions.




Sadly, being glomped by a 300 lb sweaty girl dressed as Fay Valentine is not my idea of fun..


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Being glomped by a 120 lb sexy girl dressed as Fay Valentine is  my idea of fun..




FIFMe


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> That ALSO has to be made up.




Ofcourse it's made up . But it works better in finnish. The word for quadriplegia in finnish is Neliraajahalvaus. If you drop the v it becomes Neliraajahalaus and Halaus means means Hug in finnish


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> There was a model in Playboy some time back that was born in 1989. 19 freaking 89. It won't be long before they're born in the 90s.




Yes, the Disney generation is growing up.... giggity.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yes, the Disney generation is growing up.... giggity.




That's a pervy statement I expect from hafrogman.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Someone had to fill the void.... giggity.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Someone had to fill the void.... giggity.




Good point.


----------



## Aeson

Rev friended me on Facebook but I'm not sure he knows who I am.lol


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Facebook




A what Book?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Facebook?  Pssst..  that is so 2007... or is it 2008?  I forget.  All I know is that MySpace is 2005-6 and that LJ is 2003


----------



## Aeson

Some of my friends still use it. Some of the games are kind of addicting.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Some of my friends still use it. Some of the games are kind of addicting.




Bah! Ikariam is addicting...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm watching King of the Kill right now and I'm wondering how the hell did that cartoon ever become so popular?


----------



## Aeson

You mean King of the Hill? Because King of the Kill would be awesome.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm watching King of the Kill right now and I'm wondering how the hell did that cartoon ever become so popular?




King of the Kill? Don't you mean Hill? I hate that show... And somewhy I still watch it from time to time...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah... King of the Hill...  I think I should do a "King of the Kill" for that mashup thread...


----------



## Aeson

Some people have no taste. Look at the swill on Cartoon Network. Aside from Clone Wars it all pretty much sucks.


----------



## Blackrat

Yea! They start showing _Clone Wars_ in Finland tomorrow . Happy happy happy Rat!

*Does a happy dance... Which ends in stripping naked and streaking through the Hive.*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Some people have no taste. Look at the swill on Cartoon Network. Aside from Clone Wars it all pretty much sucks.




I unfortunately can't get into Clone Wars since there isn't much they can do in that series because it takes place before Episode III.  I mean seriously, the only characters they could kill off are the new ones a bunch of nameless clones and robots.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm watching King of the Kill right now and I'm wondering how the hell did that cartoon ever become so popular?




Me too, it drives me crazy when I go to a friends house and all they want to do is watch it.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Confucius said, "The Friends zone is one break-up away from drunken fluid exchange."



Well, I can attest from experience that this is a true statement, minus the whole drunken part.  Of course, the corollary is that any relationship that began in such a fashion is only one step away from "let's be just friends".  From whence it came, it is destined to return.  


Aeson said:


> That's a pervy statement I expect from hafrogman.



HEY!  I represent that remark!

Hey Aeson. . . and for your information, I did wonder where you had gone recently.  It was during the whole Relique's stalker thing that showed up for all of one night.  She said Relique was the funny one.  And I felt inclined to defend my funny by pointing out people who had sigged me.  You, and Aurora amongst others.

Now you and Goldmoon are back, it can only be a matter of time. . .


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Hey Aeson. . . and for your information, I did wonder where you had gone recently.  It was during the whole Relique's stalker thing that showed up for all of one night.  She said Relique was the funny one.  And I felt inclined to defend my funny by pointing out people who had sigged me.  You, and Aurora amongst others.
> .




I wish we didn't scare her off by point out how creepy her stalking was before getting her to change her name and avatar.

Then again... having her post after everything I posted probably would have made people think I was crazy or something.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> I wish we didn't scare her off by point out how creepy it is to have a random gal decide to be the anti-you and then had her change her name and avatar.



Well, I mean she DID change them pretty easily. . . I just wonder where she went.  She claimed to be a lurker. . . did she go back to lurking?

Did she suddenly become too good for us?

Was the whole thing a prank pulled by some other Hiver?

How many licks DOES it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?

The world may never care.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> How many licks DOES it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?.




The center of a tootsie pop is disgusting.  Who wants to eat that?


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> How many licks DOES it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?
> 
> The world may never care.




42! You must have seen that one coming. And ofcourse the world cares.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> The center of a tootsie pop is disgusting.  Who wants to eat that?




What is a Tootsie Pop BTW?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I unfortunately can't get into Clone Wars since there isn't much they can do in that series because it takes place before Episode III.  I mean seriously, the only characters they could kill off are the new ones a bunch of nameless clones and robots.



It's good. Plenty of drama. Good stories. 


hafrogman said:


> Well, I can attest from experience that this is a true statement, minus the whole drunken part.  Of course, the corollary is that any relationship that began in such a fashion is only one step away from "let's be just friends".  From whence it came, it is destined to return.



I'd worry about her getting pissed off after she sobers up.


hafrogman said:


> HEY!  I represent that remark!



so do i


hafrogman said:


> Hey Aeson. . . and for your information, I did wonder where you had gone recently.  It was during the whole Relique's stalker thing that showed up for all of one night.  She said Relique was the funny one.  And I felt inclined to defend my funny by pointing out people who had sigged me.  You, and Aurora amongst others.
> 
> Now you and Goldmoon are back, it can only be a matter of time. . .



Are you calling me a stalker? Grrr leave that crap at CM.


Relique du Madde said:


> I wish we didn't scare her off by point out how creepy it is to have a random gal decide to be the anti-you and then had her change her name and avatar.



You had a stalker? I missed all the fun.

Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> What is a Tootsie Pop BTW?




This


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> What is a Tootsie Pop BTW?



It's a lollipop with a tootsie roll (chewy chocolate) center.  They have an ancient ad campaign where they ask that question. . . but because everybody bites into the lollipop to get at the center before its time, they never know.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> You had a stalker? I missed all the fun.




Let me find it...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> This






hafrogman said:


> It's a lollipop with a tootsie roll (chewy chocolate) center.  They have an ancient ad campaign where they ask that question. . . but because everybody bites into the lollipop to get at the center before its time, they never know.




Eugh. Sounds icky....

Icky... That's a funny word. I wonder where I learned it from


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Are you calling me a stalker? Grrr leave that crap at CM.



Err. . . no?  

I didn't in fact call you a stalker anywhere in any of my posts.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Here is the begining of the "stalking" posts.  Duskblade started out using an avitar that was the photonegative of my avitar and with the name anti du madde.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Eugh. Sounds icky....



Eh, I'm actually pretty fond of them.  But then I like tootsie rolls, too.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Yea! They start showing _Clone Wars_ in Finland tomorrow . Happy happy happy Rat!
> 
> *Does a happy dance... Which ends in stripping naked and streaking through the Hive.*




*dog moon closes eyes*  You ain't no amazon sex goddess.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I wish we didn't scare her off by point out how creepy her stalking was before getting her to change her name and avatar.
> 
> Then again... having her post after everything I posted probably would have made people think I was crazy or something.




Wait, that WASN'T you?  Hrmm...


----------



## Dog Moon

Although reading that thread [the parts I'd missed] it makes me realize it is kinda creepy to think that yes, we are on a public forum, but who else besides us would bother reading these threads?  I mean, we waste so much time talking on here, but if someone lurks, that's a lot of time wasted on reading the meanderings of random people.

To think that someone could be watching my typing right now is creepy.

Wait, it doesn't work that way, does it?


----------



## Dog Moon

Eyyyyyy, I am the Fonz.


----------



## Dog Moon

No, no I'm not.


----------



## Dog Moon

For some reason, I feel the need to post this again:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu1RP34FLXU]YouTube - Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me: Relaid Audio[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

And to think that someone would read 30000+ meaningless posts before making his first one... That guy must be totally out of his mind... *Whistling*


----------



## Dog Moon

Totally agreed.  I don't think I read ANY previous posts before jumping into the Hive threads.    Not to say I didn't eventually go back and read some of the earlier stuff, but I had fun with it and responded to posts like three years old.  I'm just silly like that...  but not silly enough to get a stalker!  Wooh!

I hope she's not reading this post.


----------



## Dog Moon

I just noticed this on the front page:
Top Poster: Crothian (48,124)

That's NEVER gonna change, except that the number is going to continuously increase.


----------



## Phaezen

Dog Moon said:


> I just noticed this on the front page:
> Top Poster: Crothian (*48,124*)
> 
> That's NEVER gonna change, except that the number is going to continuously increase.





*mindboggle*

Where do you people get the time and energy?


----------



## Phaezen

Seriously that is like 100 times the posts I have


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Err. . . no?
> 
> I didn't in fact call you a stalker anywhere in any of my posts.




I know you didn't. I'm just a little sensitive.


----------



## Aeson

I am home from work. I can now relax in front of my computer. Oh wait....that's what I did at work.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I know you didn't. I'm just a little sensitive.




*Pats Aeson*  The bad Hafrogman won't hurt you any more.  Show me on this doll where he hurt you.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> I just noticed this on the front page:
> Top Poster: Crothian (48,124)
> 
> That's NEVER gonna change, except that the number is going to continuously increase.




Meh, it's been reduced by post here and there lately... Mostly in Reviews...



Bront said:


> Never!  One hive to rule them all! Muhahah!



Wait what?



Dog Moon said:


> I refuse to post on this thread!



But you did...


Reveille said:


> You wouldn't mind linking it, would you?



Link what now?


Dog Moon said:


> Fine!  I won't post a third time.



Where's the second?


Reveille said:


> wire.    :



A what?


----------



## Dog Moon

Phaezen said:


> Seriously that is like 100 times the posts I have




He talks a LOT by posting like everywhere.  Seriously, if you posted in the Hive, had a couple of pbp games going and occasionally posted homebrewed creations, you'd gain a LOT of posts, which I know at least some of do exactly that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Meh, it's been reduced by post here and there lately... Mostly in Reviews...
> 
> 
> Wait what?
> 
> 
> But you did...
> 
> Link what now?
> 
> Where's the second?
> 
> A what?




Looking at that thread, those ALL make sense in the context of the first page on that thread!  Although you did make me look....


----------



## Aeson

On the creepy scale I give this girl a 3. Choosing to copy someone in my expeience is not a good idea. I can go the wrong way. She went with name and avatar so that's original. Did this person follow you to other threads?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> *Pats Aeson*  The bad Hafrogman won't hurt you any more.  Show me on this doll where he hurt you.




In my heart, ok? In my heart.


Ok the stalker chick mentioned me. That raises things up a bit to 4. It means she had been reading for awhile.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> On the creepy scale I give this girl a 3. Choosing to copy someone in my expeience is not a good idea. I can go the wrong way. She went with name and avatar so that's original. Did this person follow you to other threads?




Not that you KNOW of... dun dun DUNNNNNN!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> In my heart, ok? In my heart.
> 
> 
> Ok the stalker chick mentioned me. That raises things up a bit to 4. It means she had been reading for awhile.




I'm sorry.  The doll doesn't have a heart.  Please try again.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> In my heart, ok? In my heart.
> 
> 
> Ok the stalker chick mentioned me. That raises things up a bit to 4. It means she had been reading for awhile.




Did you notice that her location was in a world created by Knightfall?


----------



## Phaezen

Dog Moon said:


> He talks a LOT by posting like everywhere.  Seriously, if you posted in the Hive, had a couple of pbp games going and occasionally posted homebrewed creations, you'd gain a LOT of posts, which I know at least some of do exactly that.




Meh way too much effort, I prefer to leech other peoples ideas anyway .

I am naturally lazy, infact people are often stunned at the efforts I will go through to be lazy.  I just hope my boss never finds out that MS Office Macros do 99% of my work for me .


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Did you notice that her location was in a world created by Knightfall?




I took that it could be a Knightfall alt into account. I think that is a very good possibility.


----------



## Dog Moon

Phaezen said:


> Meh way too much effort, I prefer to leech other peoples ideas anyway .
> 
> I am naturally lazy, infact people are often stunned at the efforts I will go through to be lazy.  I just hope my boss never finds out that MS Office Macros do 99% of my work for me .




I didn't mean to say that's what you HAD to do.  I just mean that if you WANTED to increase your postcount, that's a quick way to do it.  Before the Hivemind, my postcount was LOOOOOW.  And then I joined a few pbp games, only one of which I'm still currently in cause it's the only one that managed to survive, even through a few patches where I wasn't sure that it was going to survive.

Or you can just be like some people and post in every single thread you see.    That will ALSO increase your postcount madly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I took that it could be a Knightfall alt into account. I think that is a very good possibility.




Knightfall is Relique's stalker!


----------



## Blackrat

Ow... I've been laughing my head off today: Didarasq - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia

The scary part... Most of that is true...


----------



## Dog Moon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs2At0d8R6k]YouTube - Black Ingvars - Genie In A Bottle[/ame]

For some reason, I totally dig this version.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Knightfall is Relique's stalker!




Possible.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> For some reason, I totally dig this version.



Not bad.


----------



## Kill Zone

Wow. Hive asplosion. 

19 pages in the course of a day.


----------



## Kill Zone

Relique du Madde said:


> Didn't you know that anytime a female is in the hive the post count jumps by 100 - 200 posts?



How come I didn't have the same affect. I'm 6' 5", and blonde, but still a female.


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> How come I didn't have the same affect. I'm 6' 5", and blonde, but still a female.



You've only got 11 posts to your name, all told.  And most of those were made while Goldmoon was already here.  It's not a cumulative affect, just binary.

Is there a woman in the hive? (yesno)  
If yes then postrate = postrate x 3

Keep posting, you'll notice it.


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> You've only got 11 posts to your name, all told.  And most of those were made while Goldmoon was already here.  It's not a cumulative affect, just binary.
> 
> Is there a woman in the hive? (yesno)
> If yes then postrate = postrate x 3
> 
> Keep posting, you'll notice it.



Will try.


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> Will try.



See, already I've posted twice responding to you.  Otherwise I'd just be off surfing the rules forums, and not post here at all.

2/0 = infinity.  Thus you have caused the post rate to climb infinitely higher.  Congratulations.


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> See, already I've posted twice responding to you.  Otherwise I'd just be off surfing the rules forums, and not post here at all.
> 
> 2/0 = infinity.  Thus you have caused the post rate to climb infinitely higher.  Congratulations.




Thanks. BTW, cute avatar.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:


> If yes then postrate = postrate x 3



I find that the phrase postrate looks uncomfortably close to prostate.  And that will be no good in the end.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> See, already I've posted twice responding to you.  Otherwise I'd just be off surfing the rules forums, and not post here at all.
> 
> 2/0 = infinity.  Thus you have caused the post rate to climb infinitely higher.  Congratulations.




What the? 

I thought that......

Don't...

Ah. cr*p.

Good luck putting the genie back in the bottle.


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> I find that the phrase postrate looks uncomfortably close to prostate.  And that will be no good in the end.




Its prostrate, not prostate. 

Do frogs have prostrates?


----------



## Kill Zone

Reveille said:


> Good luck putting the genie back in the bottle.




Hey, I like being out of the bottle. 

Easier to grant wishes that way.


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> Thanks. BTW, cute avatar.



Thank you, I stole it from the internet. . . but now I can't remember where from.  







Kill Zone said:


> Its prostrate, not prostate.
> 
> Do frogs have prostrates?





			
				Anguished English said:
			
		

> The woman fell down the steps and lay prostitute at the bottom.
> 
> N.B.  The author must learn to distinguish between a fallen woman and one who has merely slipped.




Prostrate = Prone
Prostate = Gland

I am a frog man, I have all the organs of both.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Originally Posted by *Anguished English *
> The woman fell down the steps and lay prostitute at the bottom.
> 
> N.B. The author must learn to distinguish between a fallen woman and one who has merely slipped.
Click to expand...


Prostitute?


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> I am a frog man, I have all the organs of both.




Aha. The arms looks like those of a zombies' though. Its got that dead flesh coloring.


----------



## Kill Zone

Reveille said:


> Prostitute?




 Where?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kill Zone said:


> Where?






hafrogman said:


> Originally Posted by *Anguished English *
> The woman fell down the steps and lay prostitute at the bottom.
> 
> N.B. The author must learn to distinguish between a fallen woman and one who has merely slipped.
Click to expand...



There.


----------



## Kill Zone

Reveille said:


> There.




Oh yeah. My bad.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Prostitute?



Yeah, Anguished English is a collection of real life usage gaffes.  That one was an actual paper written by a student who misused "prostitute" for "prostrate".  And the note was the comment written by the teacher.


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> Aha. The arms looks like those of a zombies' though. Its got that dead flesh coloring.



Well, yes.  We frog men aren't exactly a naturally occurring species.  We just got pieced together by someone.  I'm not quite sure who, but I've got a hunch.


----------



## Phaezen

Reveille said:


> Prostitute?






Kill Zone said:


> Where?




And what type, quick someone roll on the random prostitute table


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> Where?





Reveille said:


> There.



Where wolf?

There wolf!


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> And what type, quick someone roll on the random prostitute table



Sadly I started with 2e, I cannot help you.

Unless you want a Tana'ri or Ba'atzeau


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> Well, yes.  We frog men aren't exactly a naturally occurring species.  We just got pieced together by someone.  I'm not quite sure who, but I've got a hunch.




Hehe. Yeah.

I've got a large aquarium in which I keep a frog family. A big one too. Quite a few tadpoles swimming in it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Where wolf?
> 
> There wolf!




 Thank you Mr. Hilarity.


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> I've got a large aquarium in which I keep a frog family. A big one too. Quite a few tadpoles swimming in it.



That's cool.  My frog collection is more stuffed.  It was just a conveniently unique internet moniker, and thus has become more and more prevalent over the years.


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> Sadly I started with 2e, I cannot help you.
> 
> Unless you want a Tana'ri or Ba'atzeau




I'd rather it be a succubus.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> How come I didn't have the same affect. I'm 6' 5", and blonde, but still a female.



Because you claim to have a wife which makes you a lesbian. We love lesbians but we had one already. You need to be able to work with us guys a bit.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Thank you Mr. Hilarity.



You're quite welcome.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> We love lesbians but we had one already.



So wait. . . I though they were like potato chips.

You can't have just one.

... because really then, what would be the point?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> So wait. . . I though they were like potato chips.
> 
> You can't have just one.
> 
> ... because really then, what would be the point?




I agree with that. You always need a pair. what I'm saying is we need more straight single women. Alas I fear we scare them off.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I agree with that. You always need a pair. what I'm saying is we need more straight single women. Alas I fear we scare them off.




*notices there have been no posts in hive in over 45 minutes*
Did you scare everyone off?

Is everyone dead?

Am I... alone?

*ominus music*


----------



## Kill Zone

Phaezen said:


> *notices there have been no posts in hive in over 45 minutes*
> Did you scare everyone off?
> 
> Is everyone dead?
> 
> Am I... alone?
> 
> *ominus music*



I went to get breakfast. Wife was reading the paper and decided to join her for a while.


----------



## Kill Zone

Damn spreadsheets are killin' me.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I agree with that. You always need a pair. what I'm saying is we need more straight single women. Alas I fear we scare them off.




I only absolutely agree if more women mean that the Hive gets accustomed to it so the hard-to-keep-up-with posting flurries go down. 

The rumour is women can smell desperation. I don't think that's necessarily true, but most women these day sure can read, so if you say something like "We need more women" you might give yourself off. 

I also preferred it if they were located in Germany (best nearby). If there were still posting flurries, at least it would be me doing them, and I don't have to keep up with them then. 


Oh, and of course, Kristen Bell could also always post, even if it results in a increased post frequency when I am not here. 
[sblock]





[/sblock]


----------



## Kill Zone

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Oh, and of course, Kristen Bell could also always post, even if it results in a increased post frequency when I am not here.
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



Yum.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> There was a model in Playboy some time back that was born in 1989. 19 freaking 89. It won't be long before they're born in the 90s.



its only 8 years till you can legally have relations with someone born this millenium


----------



## Kill Zone

Ginnel said:


> its only 8 years till you can legally have relations with someone born this millenium




Actually that would be 2019. The new millennium started in 2001. It is a common misconception that the AD started with a year 0.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I only absolutely agree if more women mean that the Hive gets accustomed to it so the hard-to-keep-up-with posting flurries go down.
> 
> The rumour is women can smell desperation. I don't think that's necessarily true, but most women these day sure can read, so if you say something like "We need more women" you might give yourself off.
> 
> I also preferred it if they were located in Germany (best nearby). If there were still posting flurries, at least it would be me doing them, and I don't have to keep up with them then.
> 
> 
> Oh, and of course, Kristen Bell could also always post, even if it results in a increased post frequency when I am not here.
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



I wasn't speaking out of desperation. I was speaking out of equality. We need to keep the ratio intact. married/lesbian or married lesbians to single straight women ratio need to be maintained. 

Is a flurry of posts your only complaint? then we're doing good.


Kristen is always welcome.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> its only 8 years till you can legally have relations with someone born this millenium




not really looking forward to that. In 8 years I'll be 41 and I doubt they'll want to have relations with me.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Actually that would be 2019. The new millennium started in 2001. It is a common misconception that the AD started with a year 0.




How do you get a 0 year? Starting with 1 makes since to me.


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> *snip*




For some reason I kept on reading furries instead of flurries


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> I wasn't speaking out of desperation. I was speaking out of equality. We need to keep the ratio intact. married/lesbian or married lesbians to single straight women ratio need to be maintained.




Well, it looks like Goldmoon is the only single lesbian right now. I'm married and Slider Wade has a significant other girlfriend.

Giggity.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Well, it looks like Goldmoon is the only single lesbian right now. I'm married and Slider Wade has a significant other girlfriend.
> 
> Giggity.




must not say what i'm thinking....must not say what i'm thinking..remember grandma rule....must not say what i'm thinking


----------



## Goldmoon

For the record, I'm not completely sold on describing myself as a "lesbian" Maybe I'm just taking an extended break from men.

Did I miss the stalker eposides? I've done some stalking.....didnt end well for the other people if you know what I mean.

By the way, hello all. Ive finished with my workout and my squad has a few more days rest left so I thought I'd join you all for awhile again tonight.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> must not say what i'm thinking....must not say what i'm thinking..remember grandma rule....must not say what i'm thinking




ROFL!!!


----------



## Kill Zone

Goldmoon said:


> By the way, hello all. Ive finished with my workout and my squad has a few more days rest left so I thought I'd join you all for awhile again tonight.




Welcome back.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> For the record, I'm not completely sold on describing myself as a "lesbian" Maybe I'm just taking an extended break from men.
> 
> Did I miss the stalker eposides? I've done some stalking.....didnt end well for the other people if you know what I mean.
> 
> By the way, hello all. Ive finished with my workout and my squad has a few more days rest left so I thought I'd join you all for awhile again tonight.




I didn't miss Goldie. 

Did I miss the update on what you're up to? I assume you're not in Guam anymore. Should we be concerned about you?


----------



## Ginnel

Kill Zone said:


> Well, it looks like Goldmoon is the only single lesbian right now. I'm married and Slider Wade has a significant other girlfriend.
> 
> Giggity.



 So the real question is are you a lurker or an alt then hmm hmm!?

hmm hang on I'm gonna counter challenge your challenge
2001 is this millenium


2001 Jan 1st born 
2002 1
2003 2
.....etc
2017 16


so in 8 years time which will be 2017 the person in question will be 16? making him/her legal.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> must not say what i'm thinking....must not say what i'm thinking..remember grandma rule....must not say what i'm thinking




Since when has that ever stopped you, let alone any of us hivers Aeson?


----------



## Kill Zone

Ginnel said:


> so in 8 years time which will be 2017 the person in question will be 16? making him/her legal.




Unless I've missed a new memo, 18 is the legal age.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> So the real question is are you a lurker or an alt then hmm hmm!?
> 
> hmm hang on I'm gonna counter challenge your challenge
> 2001 is this millenium
> 
> 
> 2001 Jan 1st born
> 2002 1
> 2003 2
> .....etc
> 2017 16
> 
> 
> so in 8 years time which will be 2017 the person in question will be 16? making him/her legal.



Legal in some places. Others the legal age is 18. 


Kill Zone said:


> ROFL!!!



Ok if you laugh with me and not at me then you'll be allowed to stay.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Ok if you laugh with me and not at me then you'll be allowed to stay.




Not at you, but at what you posted.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Since when has that ever stopped you, let alone any of us hivers Aeson?




I'm trying to be a good little boy.

If you ask nicely, I might share.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I wasn't speaking out of desperation. I was speaking out of equality. We need to keep the ratio intact. married/lesbian or married lesbians to single straight women ratio need to be maintained.
> 
> Is a flurry of posts your only complaint? then we're doing good.
> 
> 
> Kristen is always welcome.



Hmm with all those sexual orientation ratios to keep up we'll be needing a few more/some gay men then


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I didn't miss Goldie.
> 
> Did I miss the update on what you're up to? I assume you're not in Guam anymore. Should we be concerned about you?




Ive been in the Middle east almost constantly since about March of last year Aeson. I wont say I'm always safe but I can handle myself and I trust the 5 guys who I travel with. Currently were safe and sound at an established American Air Base in Iraq and we'll be here a few more days for a much needed break.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Not at you, but at what you posted.




That's what I mean. You're laughing with me.


----------



## Ginnel

Kill Zone said:


> Unless I've missed a new memo, 18 is the legal age.



You would wanting to be looking at my location just to the left there, its always been 16 over here


----------



## Aeson

What happened to the player's handbook skin for the forum?


----------



## Kill Zone

Ginnel said:


> So the real question is are you a lurker or an alt then hmm hmm!?




Do I look like I'm lurking? 

And who the hell would I be an alt of?


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> You would wanting to be looking at my location just to the left there, its always been 16 over here




you're just a little too happy with that thought.


----------



## Blackrat

Kill Zone said:


> Unless I've missed a new memo, 18 is the legal age.




Depends on the country I suppose. At least out here, you can legally have a relationship with 16yo's. You just can't take pictures of them


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Do I look like I'm lurking?
> 
> And who the hell would I be an alt of?




Don't get testy. Newish people always get vetted. We've had alts and stalkers coming out of the woodwork it seems.


----------



## Aeson

blackrat said:


> depends on the country i suppose. At least out here, you can legally have a relationship with 16yo's. You just can't take pictures of them :d




rofl


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> How come I didn't have the same affect. I'm 6' 5", and blonde, but still a female.




Nobody told me...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I find that the phrase postrate looks uncomfortably close to prostate.  And that will be no good in the end.




On the contrary, that's exactly where that word ends up being good.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm trying to be a good little boy.
> 
> If you ask nicely, I might share.




Since when have I had to ask you to share?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> Hmm with all those sexual orientation ratios to keep up we'll be needing a few more/some gay men then




Studio69 meets the quota of 1 gay man.


----------



## Aeson

Warlock and Goldmoon are here. I guess I won't be going to bed any time soon. The fun is just getting rolling.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Don't get testy. Newish people always get vetted. We've had alts and stalkers coming out of the woodwork it seems.




Whatever do you mean?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Since when have I had to ask you to share?




You know my weakness. 

i was thinking how we could get the 5 of you together in one place.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> By the way, hello all.




Greetings...Any lizards go off recently?


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Whatever do you mean?




I mean I hope you're not getting offended.


----------



## Ginnel

I'm suprised more people don't add to the tags at the bottom of these threads I think there should be more to so people can get an interesting if not entirely accurate review of whats happening in here


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> You know my weakness.
> 
> i was thinking how we could get the 5 of you together in one place.




5?


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> I mean I hope you're not getting offended.




No, not offended, just confused.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I'm suprised more people don't add to the tags at the bottom of these threads I think there should be more to so people can get an interesting if not entirely accurate review of whats happening in here




We don't want to draw too much attention to ourselves. We don't need mods coming in here and baking cupcakes again.


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> Greetings...Any lizards go off recently?




Oh my god.....rofl....


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Whatever do you mean?




Don't mind him, 1) He's insane; 2) He's a Tooth; 3) There hasn't been a vetting in the hive in forever.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> We don't want to draw too much attention to ourselves. We don't need mods coming in here and baking cupcakes again.




Baking cupcakes?


----------



## Phaezen

off home *wheeeeeeeee*

unfortunately I am working tomorrow  but at the rate this hive is going there will be plenty of reading for me to do.

Let me leavey'all with this


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> Don't mind him, 1) He's insane; 2) He's a Tooth; 3) There hasn't been a vetting in the hive in forever.




I've meet plenty of insane teeth. I happen to find them hilarious; Aeson especially.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Oh my god.....rofl....




Made her laugh. I get a point.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> 5?



Was my math wrong? Kill Zone and the wife, Slider Wade and her girl, and Goldmoon. Nope that makes 5.


Kill Zone said:


> No, not offended, just confused.




we've had people come in with alts. It seems one of those alts may have been to stalk someone. I guess now the thing is to make sure you are what you say you are. I noticed it happen to a few folks that could come in here.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You know my weakness.
> 
> i was thinking how we could get the 5 of you together in one place.




That would be near to impossible for some time.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Don't mind him, 1) He's insane; 2) He's a Tooth; 3) There hasn't been a vetting in the hive in forever.



The tooth, the whole tooth and nothing but the tooth. 


Kill Zone said:


> Baking cupcakes?



We were talking about something suggestive. A friendly mod came in and altered some words to baking cupcakes. 


Kill Zone said:


> I've meet plenty of insane teeth. I happen to find them hilarious; Aeson especially.



So there. 


The_Warlock said:


> Made her laugh. I get a point.




I got one too and it's not on the top of my head.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> That would be near to impossible for some time.




I'm all about making the impossible, possible. Who do you think fixed the election? it was me


----------



## The_Warlock

Ok, someone's computer is going "boom", back later...


----------



## Ginnel

Kill Zone said:


> Do I look like I'm lurking?
> 
> And who the hell would I be an alt of?



Ok I'll bite back then 

Here's my view on why you might be an alt/lurker

You started off by posting in the Hive, the Hive is a small part of Enworld, Enworld is a small part of the internet, the chances of you making your virgin entry into the Hive at the same point another female has started posting who happens to be in the armed forces as well is so small well I think it impossible.

There is, I suppose a third explanation, you are infact the friend of a lurker or poster here 

Well thats my reasoning and theres nothing wrong with being a alt/lurker anywho


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Greetings...Any lizards go off recently?




No but I'm still looking for a large lizard that will meet my needs and I can name Warlock.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Was my math wrong? Kill Zone and the wife, Slider Wade and her girl, and Goldmoon. Nope that makes 5.
> 
> 
> we've had people come in with alts. It seems one of those alts may have been to stalk someone. I guess now the thing is to make sure you are what you say you are. I noticed it happen to a few folks that could come in here.




Thats not exactly a new thing either. I remember getting the third degree when I joined the hive.


----------



## Kill Zone

Ginnel said:


> You started off by posting in the Hive, the Hive is a small part of Enworld, Enworld is a small part of the internet, the chances of you making your virgin entry into the Hive at the same point another female has started posting who happens to be in the armed forces as well is so small well I think it impossible.




I posted in two hives before this one. Search back far enough and you'll find it.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Thats not exactly a new thing either. I remember getting the third degree when I joined the hive.



I didn't 

Possibly cause I don't have breasts.

Although I did join the Hive in bizarre circumstances, I only figured out it existed when Enworld got shut down and transferred over to Circvs Maximvs


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm all about making the impossible, possible. Who do you think fixed the election? it was me




My new carrer path is vastly different from the one you knew. My work here will continue here likely until I retire or get too injured or killed. Ending the war wont change much.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> off home *wheeeeeeeee*
> 
> unfortunately I am working tomorrow  but at the rate this hive is going there will be plenty of reading for me to do.
> 
> Let me leavey'all with this
> 
> <snip>




Was that necessary?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> My new carrer path is vastly different from the one you knew. My work here will continue here likely until I retire or get too injured or killed. Ending the war wont change much.




Can you tell me anything about it? 

from the posts I've read it sounds like you're working for someone like Blackwater. How did that happen? Will you PM me if you can and are willing to talk about it. Now I'm getting worried about you. Email or something?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> I'm all about making the impossible, possible.




You're Tony Stark & Mr. Fantastic combined? 

I don't think so.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> My new carrer path is vastly different from the one you knew. My work here will continue here likely until I retire or get too injured or killed. Ending the war wont change much.




I thought I heard something about Obama bringing the fighting to a close and bringing the soldiers hom,e as soon as he was put in office. 

Anyone know anything regarding this?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> For some reason I kept on reading furries instead of flurries



That is your mind at work, not mine. I can take no responsibility for that.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Ok I'll bite back then
> 
> Here's my view on why you might be an alt/lurker
> 
> You started off by posting in the Hive, the Hive is a small part of Enworld, Enworld is a small part of the internet, the chances of you making your virgin entry into the Hive at the same point another female has started posting who happens to be in the armed forces as well is so small well I think it impossible.
> 
> There is, I suppose a third explanation, you are infact the friend of a lurker or poster here
> 
> Well thats my reasoning and theres nothing wrong with being a alt/lurker anywho




Those arent the only coincidences I saw but I'm suspicious by nature.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I didn't
> 
> Possibly cause I don't have breasts.
> 
> Although I did join the Hive in bizarre circumstances, I only figured out it existed when Enworld got shut down and transferred over to Circvs Maximvs




Folks here do seem to be suspicious of women.


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> You're Tony Stark & Mr. Fantastic combined?
> 
> I don't think so.




Though he is two shades of funny.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Thats not exactly a new thing either. I remember getting the third degree when I joined the hive.




No, no. Your DONKEY got the third degree. You were greeted with palm fronds, rare mushrooms, and a horde of slavering wolves.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Folks here do seem to be suspicious of women.




Women exist. Get over it already.

Not geared at you Aeson, but at those who are suspicious.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> You're Tony Stark & Mr. Fantastic combined?
> 
> I don't think so.




No but I have been called James Bond like.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Though he is two shades of funny.




That I'll give ya. It's why we try to sugar and caffeine rush him...keeps him fast and furious.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> No, no. Your DONKEY got the third degree. You were greeted with palm fronds, rare mushrooms, and a horde of slavering wolves.



The wolves couldn't help it. They like a nice juicy donkey.


Kill Zone said:


> Women exist. Get over it already.
> 
> Not geared at you Aeson, but at those who are suspicious.




That they do. Existing around here is rare.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> No but I have been called James Bond like.




You make really bad puns when you kill people?


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> No, no. Your DONKEY got the third degree. You were greeted with palm fronds, rare mushrooms, and a horde of slavering wolves.




Is that a euphemism?


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> That I'll give ya. It's why we try to sugar and caffeine rush him...keeps him fast and furious.




Aeson is Nicholas Cage? Cool!


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> That I'll give ya. It's why we try to sugar and caffeine rush him...keeps him fast and furious.




Lay off the sugar. It's almost 11am. I'm normally in bed trying to go to sleep. You guys have me too wired now.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Folks here do seem to be suspicious of women.




Huh? What planet you on?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Can you tell me anything about it?
> 
> from the posts I've read it sounds like you're working for someone like Blackwater. How did that happen? Will you PM me if you can and are willing to talk about it. Now I'm getting worried about you. Email or something?




No, I'm still in the Military and thats exactly the reason I cant talk about details even in PM's. I'll share what I can but you cant expect any real details.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> You make really bad puns when you kill people?



why, yes. Yes I do. 


Kill Zone said:


> Is that a euphemism?




What is another name for donkey?


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Is that a euphemism?




Perhaps. Would you like to know more? 
(Plays Starship Troopers Federation Theme Music)


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> Huh? What planet you on?




Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus and the sexually confused are from Saturn.


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> Women exist. Get over it already.



It seems I spend most of my life trying to get over women.

And they keep throwing me off.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> No, I'm still in the Military and thats exactly the reason I cant talk about details even in PM's. I'll share what I can but you cant expect any real details.




I'll take what I can get.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus and the sexually confused are from Saturn.




I thought that was where the Sandworms and Restless Spirits were...


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> What is another name for donkey?




Arse (I tried it the other way bot got a bunch of emoticons).


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Those arent the only coincidences I saw but I'm suspicious by nature.



Hehe I know


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> Perhaps. Would you like to know more?
> (Plays Starship Troopers Federation Theme Music)




Yes, please.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Arse (I tried it the other way bot got a bunch of emoticons).




You're good. I like you.


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus and the sexually confused are from Saturn.



Really?  You couldn't even work in a "Uranus" joke?  I think you may be just a little too high brow to fit in around here.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> No, no. Your DONKEY got the third degree. You were greeted with palm fronds, rare mushrooms, and a horde of slavering wolves.




Now I remember, my donkey did take a pounding back then....


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> It seems I spend most of my life trying to get over women.
> 
> And they keep throwing me off.




I don't mind kissing frogs.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Now I remember, my donkey did take a pounding back then....




But it seemed to enjoy that kind of attention.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus and the sexually confused are from Saturn.




What does it mean if I'm from Pluto?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Now I remember, my donkey did take a pounding back then....



In yo' end, oh?


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> I thought that was where the Sandworms and Restless Spirits were...




Nope, that's Arrakis.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> And they keep throwing me off.




Wear more velcro.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> What does it mean if I'm from Pluto?




You're a dog?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> What does it mean if I'm from Pluto?



It means that THE MAN is trying to keep you down!  Planethood for Pluto!


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> Really?  You couldn't even work in a "Uranus" joke?  I think you may be just a little too high brow to fit in around here.




You want I should dumb it down a notch?


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> I don't mind kissing frogs.



Yes, well.  I was looking for something more meaningful than living in a tank in somebody's den.  But thanks for the offer.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Nope, that's Arrakis.




Different worms. 

I'm referring to the real estate problems with Sandworms on Saturn (a la Beetlejuice...constant problems for the restless dead to lived there).


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> But it seemed to enjoy that kind of attention.




Deep down, every gal likes attention.


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> Yes, well.  I was looking for something more meaningful than living in a tank in somebody's den.  But thanks for the offer.




Actually the tank is betwixt my foyer and family room.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Arse (I tried it the other way bot got a bunch of emoticons).



ding ding ding. give the girl a prize.


The_Warlock said:


> You're good. I like you.



So say we all. So say we all. 


hafrogman said:


> Really?  You couldn't even work in a "Uranus" joke?  I think you may be just a little too high brow to fit in around here.



I thought about it but went with Pluto instead. I didn't want her thinking I was talk about heranus. 


Goldmoon said:


> Now I remember, my donkey did take a pounding back then....



How could you forget?


Kill Zone said:


> I don't mind kissing frogs.



How about berzerking teeth?


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Yes, please.




Agents will be dropping pamphlets from their one-man heli-units on you shortly.


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> Different worms.
> 
> I'm referring to the real estate problems with Sandworms on Saturn (a la Beetlejuice...constant problems for the restless dead to lived there).



Ah, I thought you were referencing Dune.


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> You want I should dumb it down a notch?



No, no.  Don't put yourself out on my account.  We can try . . . *sigh* intellectual conversation if you feel you must.  We just can't discuss religion or politics.  So that pretty much eliminates current affairs, the weather (a usual standby), science, money. . . or anything else of any interest really.

So. . . how about them Cardinals?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sheesh, you people are hard to keep up with. 

I think I'll come back when the posts stop flying.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Deep down, every gal likes attention.




Good thing I like attending...


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Yes, well. I was looking for something more meaningful than living in a tank in somebody's den. But thanks for the offer.





Arent frogs really good with their tongues.....I maybe be able to put you to work......


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> Actually the tank is betwixt my foyer and family room.



Mad props on the use of the word "betwixt"


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> You're a dog?



Yes I am. 


hafrogman said:


> It means that THE MAN is trying to keep you down!  Planethood for Pluto!



Power to the people. 


Goldmoon said:


> Deep down, every gal likes attention.



That's what I keep saying but words like stalker and retraining order keep getting thrown around. 


hafrogman said:


> No, no.  Don't put yourself out on my account.  We can try . . . *sigh* intellectual conversation if you feel you must.  We just can't discuss religion or politics.  So that pretty much eliminates current affairs, the weather (a usual standby), science, money. . . or anything else of any interest really.
> 
> So. . . how about them Cardinals?



We can talk about her donkey.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Arent frogs really good with their tongues.....I maybe be able to put you to work......



I wasn't planning on commuting to Iraq, either.  Unless you're going to subcontract me to someone else. . . . then I'm all for it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Arent frogs really good with their tongues.....I maybe be able to put you to work......




You know. I'm not just good with the fingers on a keyboard.


----------



## Blackrat

Kill Zone said:


> Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus and the sexually confused are from Saturn.




Wow... I wonder where I fit in then...

Oh right... Klingon homeworld is Qo'noS... I almost lapsed in my geekiness here


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Arent frogs really good with their tongues.....I maybe be able to put you to work......




Distance and adhesion related. That may not be what you are looking for.

But they can oft times be preyed upon by lizards. You need bait, right?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I wasn't planning on commuting to Iraq, either.  Unless you're going to subcontract me to someone else. . . . then I'm all for it.




I can do my job from anywhere in the world that has internet connection. Ship me off to Iraq.


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> Wow... I wonder where I fit in then...
> 
> Oh right... Klingon homeworld is Qo'noS... I almost lapsed in my geekiness here




Beware the man with the ripply head, for he is mighty in the geekness.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I wasn't planning on commuting to Iraq, either.  Unless you're going to subcontract me to someone else. . . . then I'm all for it.




Now that's smart networking...


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Deep down, every gal likes attention.



I don't like fixed it for you, so I'll do it like this instead 

Deep down, everyone wants attention


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Sheesh, you people are hard to keep up with.
> 
> I think I'll come back when the posts stop flying.




Don't try to keep up. Just jump in.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> We can talk about her donkey.



So one of my numerous roommates is by far the worst joke teller in all the land.  It's a pity, because he's a good, fun guy, and quite funny when he's not trying.  But when he sets out to tell a joke, it's just cringeworthy.

So, he was telling this joke (in mixed company, no less). . . and well the joke isn't really grandma appropriate. . . but it involves a farmer baking cupcakes with a donkey, and the farmer's son who remarks to a man witnessing the event,

"Oh, he does that."

Now it's not a funny joke at the best of times, but the punchline relies on pronouncing "Oh, he" like a donkey's bray "Ee haw". . . my roommate didn't get this.  He just said it normally and thought that the joke was in the fact that the son didn't find it particularly noteworthy that his father was baking cupcakes with a donkey.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> No, no.  Don't put yourself out on my account.  We can try . . . *sigh* intellectual conversation if you feel you must.  We just can't discuss religion or politics.  So that pretty much eliminates current affairs, the weather (a usual standby), science, money. . . or anything else of any interest really.
> 
> So. . . how about them Cardinals?




Science! 

News are:
- THe Universe Roars
- What happened at the Big Bang between the inflaton and the curvaton?
- Milky Way is larger then we thought
- The Universe might be a "hologram" 

Discuss or don't.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> So one of my numerous roommates is by far the worst joke teller in all the land.  It's a pity, because he's a good, fun guy, and quite funny when he's not trying.  But when he sets out to tell a joke, it's just cringeworthy.
> 
> So, he was telling this joke (in mixed company, no less). . . and well the joke isn't really grandma appropriate. . . but it involves a farmer [CENSORED] a donkey, and the farmer's son who remarks to a man witnessing the event,
> 
> "Oh, he does that."
> 
> Now it's not a funny joke at the best of times, but the punchline relies on pronouncing "Oh, he" like a donkey's bray "Ee haw". . . my roommate didn't get this.  He just said it normally and thought that the joke was in the fact that the son didn't find it particularly noteworthy that his father was [CENSORED] a donkey.



Can you dumb it down a bit for me?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Yes I am.
> 
> We can talk about her donkey.




We could but I blushingly admit I'm in fantastic shape right now thanks to my new job. I'm toned and tightened in all the right places and my donkey isnt what it used to be.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Don't try to keep up. Just jump in.



"The water's fine, jump in.", said the shark to the diver.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> Deep down, everyone wants attention




Sociopaths don't.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> I wasn't planning on commuting to Iraq, either. Unless you're going to subcontract me to someone else. . . . then I'm all for it.




If you're good enough, I'll fly you out.


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Science!
> 
> News are:
> - THe Universe Roars
> - What happened at the Big Bang between the inflaton and the curvaton?
> - Milky Way is larger then we thought
> - The Universe might be a "hologram"
> 
> Discuss or don't.



Well I don't want to offend any people that might hold the view that the universe doesn't exist/is only a few thousand years old.  Big bangs and ancient space sounds are right out.

The Milky Way is probably good. . . I haven't read the hologram one yet.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> We can talk about her donkey.




I don't have a donkey.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> ...and my donkey isnt what it used to be.




That's why I keep offering cheesecake.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You know. I'm not just good with the fingers on a keyboard.




Fingers pale in comparison to tongues when weilded properly


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> That's why I keep offering cheesecake.




Cheese....cake.

My favorite kind of cake. Yum.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Can you dumb it down a bit for me?



Eh, not really?  The idea is to imply that the farmer's son is the result of the "coupling" with the donkey, and therefore the son is part donkey, and thus sounds like one.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> I don't have a donkey.




Everybody has a donkey. Very few people have a pony.

The only important fact of life is - do you have a donkey, or ARE you your donkey.

(And no, inserting Kong doesn't make it any better.)


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> If you're good enough, I'll fly you out.



It's more a question of my time and risk, rather than funding.  I've got plenty of cash. . . only so many limbs.


----------



## Kill Zone

Goldmoon said:


> We could but I blushingly admit I'm in fantastic shape right now thanks to my new job. I'm toned and tightened in all the right places and my donkey isnt what it used to be.




In that case the right phrase would be 'better than it used to be'.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Distance and adhesion related. That may not be what you are looking for.
> 
> But they can oft times be preyed upon by lizards. You need bait, right?




Distance is a plus....


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Everybody has a donkey. Very few people have a pony.



Ride the pony.  Mony mony.


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> Everybody has a donkey. Very few people have a pony.
> 
> The only important fact of life is - do you have a donkey, or ARE you your donkey.
> 
> (And no, inserting Kong doesn't make it any better.)




No donkey nor pony. I don have a bunch of frogs in a rather large aquarium.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Fingers pale in comparison to tongues when weilded properly




Damn straight.

Unless you can do that thing where you can roll up your tongue.

Then it's not really straight all...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> Well I don't want to offend any people that might hold the view that the universe doesn't exist/is only a few thousand years old.  Big bangs and ancient space sounds are right out.




This thought never crossed my mind. I respect your decision, but still will not enter it my mental list of "things to be concerned about". In fact, very much the opposite would be my more likely reaction, but this is not Circvs Maximvs.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Fingers pale in comparison to tongues when weilded properly




You haven't given my tongue a chance. I'm not all teeth.


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> It's more a question of my time and risk, rather than funding.  I've got plenty of cash. . . only so many limbs.




4 if I'm not mistaken. 

Frogs are capable of limited regeneration though.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Cheese....cake.
> 
> My favorite kind of cake. Yum.




It's a tie for me with Chocolate Cream Pie.


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> In that case the right phrase would be 'better than it used to be'.



I think she's implying that there isn't as much of it.  Thus it truly isn't what it used to be.  Apparently you equate this with "better".

I appreciate voluminous posteriors, and I cannot prevaricate.
These other gentlemen will find themselves unable to counterpoint my argument when a female enters with a slender midsection, and a curvaceous gluteus that is showcased extensively.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Ride the pony.  Mony mony.




Hafrogman is Rockwell AND Billy Idol.

Impressive. Most Impressive.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I can do my job from anywhere in the world that has internet connection. Ship me off to Iraq.




You wouldnt like it here. I rarely have internet access. Thats why I'm on so much right now.


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> It's a tie for me with Chocolate Cream Pie.




But pie isn't cake. My favorite pie is Boysenberry.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I think she's implying that there isn't as much of it.  Thus it truly isn't what it used to be.  Apparently you equate this with "better".
> 
> I appreciate voluminous posteriors, and I cannot prevaricate.
> These other gentlemen will find themselves unable to counterpoint my argument when a female enters with a slender midsection, and a curvaceous gluteus that is showcased extensively.




Yeah, um, no. Please try again, your hip hop membership has been revoked. Please turn your frog legs in with your membership card.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> You haven't given my tongue a chance. I'm not all teeth.




Longsword and Axe don't make it much better, though.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> You wouldnt like it here. I rarely have internet access. Thats why I'm on so much right now.




Have satellite internet, will travel.


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> 4 if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Frogs are capable of limited regeneration though.



5  

Either way, I'd rather not get shot.  Nor blow up.
I'll have to settle for something more local.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Longsword and Axe don't make it much better, though.




She might like my longsword.


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> I think she's implying that there isn't as much of it.  Thus it truly isn't what it used to be.  Apparently you equate this with "better".
> 
> I appreciate voluminous posteriors, and I cannot prevaricate.
> These other gentlemen will find themselves unable to counterpoint my argument when a female enters with a slender midsection, and a curvaceous gluteus that is showcased extensively.



I like small, nice and firm butts.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> I like small, nice an firm butts.




And she can not lie.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Hafrogman is Rockwell AND Billy Idol.
> 
> Impressive. Most Impressive.



If A = B
AND
A = C
THEN
B = C

Rockwell is Billy Idol!


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> But pie isn't cake. My favorite pie is Boysenberry.




Of course it's not cake! But I don't care about that. They are both in crusts, and they are both delicious.

It's all that matters to me.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> She might like my longsword.




I much prefer double-bladed swords.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Yeah, um, no. Please try again, your hip hop membership has been revoked. Please turn your frog legs in with your membership card.



*sniff*

But . . .

No Notorious F.R.O.G.?


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> If A = B
> AND
> A = C
> THEN
> B = C
> 
> Rockwell is Billy Idol!




I think your math is convoluted.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> I much prefer double-bladed swords.




I can go Darth Maul on you.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> If A = B
> AND
> A = C
> THEN
> B = C
> 
> Rockwell is Billy Idol!




But only when they are both frogs...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> That's why I keep offering cheesecake.




I'm pretty sure a lack of cheesecake and Guinness has a lot to do with it. Offering would just be evil.


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> I much prefer double-bladed swords.



Giggity.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> And she can not lie.




I love a woman in uniform. Especially female cops. Yum!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> *sniff*
> 
> But . . .
> 
> No Notorious F.R.O.G.?




No.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I'm pretty sure a lack of cheesecake and Guinness has a lot to do with it. Offering would just be evil.




Guinness cheesecake?? I offered earlier...I offer again.

Ooooh. I'm eeeeeevil.

;p


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> I can go Darth Maul on you.




I said sword, not light saber.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Giggity.



It's not for gigging you. 


Kill Zone said:


> I love a woman in uniform. Especially female cops. Yum!




Who doesn't?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> It's more a question of my time and risk, rather than funding. I've got plenty of cash. . . only so many limbs.




True. I still have all my limbs at least. How do you feel about scars?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I'm pretty sure a lack of cheesecake and Guinness has a lot to do with it. Offering would just be evil.



From the sounds of it, your mail delivery might be fairly sketchy or else we could send you a care package of beer, cheescake and a big plastic lizard.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> I said sword, not light saber.




Sorry. Not all of my references will be funny.


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> Giggity.




I've got a handsome collection.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> I love a woman in uniform. Especially female cops. Yum!




Having admired some of the Staties around here, I can support your point of view.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> True. I still have all my limbs at least. How do you feel about scars?




scars can be sexy.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> True. I still have all my limbs at least. How do you feel about scars?



You are rather more trained than I am.

I have a scar, gained in the line of duty. . . surveying crummy neighborhoods I was attacked by someone's dog.  But it's not the same thing.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Who doesn't?




Gay guys?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> From the sounds of it, your mail delivery might be fairly sketchy or else we could send you a care package of beer, cheescake and a big plastic lizard.




A care package would be a cool idea. Do we think we could do one?


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> I've got a handsome collection.




Just for show? Or can you twirl a storm of steel without de-limbing yourself?


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Gay guys?




They might still appreciate style, fashion and cut...


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> scars can be sexy.



Depends on the location of the scar.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Gay guys?




Sheesh. Ok who among those into women wouldn't like a woman in uniform?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> You are rather more trained than I am.
> 
> I have a scar, gained in the line of duty. . . surveying crummy neighborhoods I was attacked by someone's dog.  But it's not the same thing.




But did you give the dog a scar?


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> Just for show? Or can you twirl a storm of steel without de-limbing yourself?




Both. I practice once every three days.


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> I've got a handsome collection.



Armed and dangerous.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Sheesh. Ok who among those into women wouldn't like a woman in uniform?




I guess that could be true.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Depends on the location of the scar.




I guess.


----------



## Dog Moon

Kill Zone said:


> I love a woman in uniform. Especially female cops. Yum!




Reminds me of something I read somewhere about how a person was being arrested for like drunk driving or something like that and when the officer [female of course] said anything he said would be held against him - and he immediately started saying boobs.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> A care package would be a cool idea. Do we think we could do one?



Cheesecake could be frozen, so difficult to ship, but not impossible.  Lizard would be easy.  The beer would be the problem I expect.

And again, if it will sit in a base awaiting her for 18 months, it won't do her any good.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Both. I practice once every three days.




Nice...(Added to list of people not to piss off, unless I'm over the hill with a sniper rifle)


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I can go Darth Maul on you.




I would have smoked Darth Maul with my M-4.


----------



## Dog Moon

Kill Zone said:


> Depends on the location of the scar.




And size!  I've seen some pictures of people with HUGE scars and they're totally blegh.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> But did you give the dog a scar?



I did not.  I'm not a dog person, but I didn't really consider returning armed and teaching the dog why humans rule the Earth. . . but I could have.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:


> I would have smoked Darth Maul with my M-4.




Jedi and Darths can deflect ranged attacks though.  It's like an awesome version of the Deflect Arrows feat.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I would have smoked Darth Maul with my M-4.



Ah, maybe it's best you're in Iraq then.  I'm not really interested in a woman who smokes.  

Doctor: Do you smoke after sex?
Woman: I don't know, I've never looked.


----------



## Kill Zone

Dog Moon said:


> Reminds me of something I read somewhere about how a person was being arrested for like drunk driving or something like that and when the officer [female of course] said anything he said would be held against him - and he immediately started saying boobs.




I'm getting flashbacks of William G. Schilling in Ruthless People.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> From the sounds of it, your mail delivery might be fairly sketchy or else we could send you a care package of beer, cheescake and a big plastic lizard.




And theres no beer allowed in the AOR.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Reminds me of something I read somewhere about how a person was being arrested for like drunk driving or something like that and when the officer [female of course] said anything he said would be held against him - and he immediately started saying boobs.




You read hafrogman's arrest report?


----------



## Dog Moon

Kill Zone said:


> I'm getting flashbacks of William G. Schilling in Ruthless People.




Hrm, never heard of it.


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> Nice...(Added to list of people not to piss off, unless I'm over the hill with a sniper rifle)




I'm paranoid about security. I have my ranch set up with motion detectors, floodlights, and security cameras over the distance of a mile.


----------



## Kill Zone

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm, never heard of it.




Danny DeVito?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> And theres no beer allowed in the AOR.



Really?  Huh.

So much for the theory of opium being the opiate of the masses. . .


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> A care package would be a cool idea. Do we think we could do one?




I have no idea what city, region or even counrty I'll be in from day to day. Even if I could figure out a good address to give you all, the odds of me ever recieveing it would not be good.


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> Doctor: Do you smoke after sex?




I enjoy a good cigar.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Cheesecake could be frozen, so difficult to ship, but not impossible.  Lizard would be easy.  The beer would be the problem I expect.
> 
> And again, if it will sit in a base awaiting her for 18 months, it won't do her any good.






Goldmoon said:


> And theres no beer allowed in the AOR.




I thought it might be a good idea to do something for you. It could even be minus the beer. Oh well.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> You read hafrogman's arrest report?



Hey!  I heard that!







Dog Moon said:


> Hrm, never heard of it.



It's a fun movie.  Judge Reinhold, Danny DeVito, Bette Middler.

Sort of a comedy/crime caper kind of mix.  It's odd, but great fun.  I still answer wrong numbers like that.

Okay, not really, but I wish I did.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> Jedi and Darths can deflect ranged attacks though.  It's like an awesome version of the Deflect Arrows feat.




This is why you use Death Stars. Neither can deflect their own vaporized husks amidst planetary debris.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> You read hafrogman's arrest report?




Ba dum ching!


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> I enjoy a good cigar.



Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.

And sometimes it's a penis!


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> This is why you use Death Stars. Neither can deflect their own vaporized husks amidst planetary debris.




Not to mention the hubris.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I have no idea what city, region or even counrty I'll be in from day to day. Even if I could figure out a good address to give you all, the odds of me ever recieveing it would not be good.




When I had my shipping store I sent out a lot of packages. I know the chances of it not making it are high but I also know they do their best to make sure you get it.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> This is why you use Death Stars. Neither can deflect their own vaporized husks amidst planetary debris.




So does Goldmoon have access to a Death Star?  And if she says no is she only saying no because it's classified and she couldn't say she did or because she really doesn't?


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> This is why you use Death Stars. Neither can deflect their own vaporized husks amidst planetary debris.



I vaguely remember an alternate history Star Wars comic book series where Luke died and Yoda took out the Death Star by force pulling it onto/into a planet.  Of course he died, too, but it was still a cool scene.


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
> 
> And sometimes it's a penis!




Okay I'll put it this way:

I enjoy smoking an expensive tasty cigar *after* sexual intercourse.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> This is why you use Death Stars. Neither can deflect their own vaporized husks amidst planetary debris.




Plan B then. How are they about deflecting shotgun blasts.....


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
> 
> And sometimes it's a penis!




So you're saying Killzone likes to - 

Uh oh, someone's grandma is running towards me with a broom and she doesn't look happy!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I have no idea what city, region or even counrty I'll be in from day to day. Even if I could figure out a good address to give you all, the odds of me ever recieveing it would not be good.



Well, that kind of hoses the cheesecake too.

I'm kind of tempted to litter the theater with a few dozen packages for you spread out over different bases. . . each containing a single plastic lizard.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Okay I'll put it this way:
> 
> I enjoy smoking an expensive tasty cigar *after* baking cupcakes.




Fixed if for Umbran.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:


> So does Goldmoon have access to a Death Star? And if she says no is she only saying no because it's classified and she couldn't say she did or because she really doesn't?




That is correct.....


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> Okay I'll put it this way:
> 
> I enjoy smoking an expensive tasty cigar *after* baking cupcakes.



Yeah, I got that.  

Deliberate misinterpretation for the win!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> So you're saying Killzone likes to -
> 
> Uh oh, someone's grandma is running towards me with a broom and she doesn't look happy!




To do the Clinton? I don't think so. Grandma can put the broom away.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Fixed if for Umbran.



I'm sort of tempted to go edit my joke about the farmer baking cupcakes with the donkey now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Fixed if for Umbran.




Just hope he doesn't look at the original post!


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> I'm paranoid about security. I have my ranch set up with motion detectors, floodlights, and security cameras over the distance of a mile.




I'm not, but I do have 2 sickles, 4 daggers, 2 swords, a heavy wooden walking stick, a wrought iron staff, a very sharp edged kite shield, several sharp throwing objects and a scythe scattered around my home in the event of unlawful entry. 

Oh and some power tools, a butcher knife designed to cut bone, and several other odds and ends.

Meh. I suppose someone could break in with a gun, but at that point I'm avoiding contact until I can change the scenario.

Not much sense where I am worrying about it much more than taking basic precautions.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I got that.
> 
> Deliberate misinterpretation for the win!




I already tried that joke. Get your own cupcakes.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Well, that kind of hoses the cheesecake too.
> 
> I'm kind of tempted to litter the theater with a few dozen packages for you spread out over different bases. . . each containing a single plastic lizard.




You realize that would cause a lot of people a lot of pain. I mean I know someone will be tempted to make an "Eppie the lizard-girl" joke and I would be forced to hurt them.....


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> To do the Clinton? I don't think so. Grandma can put the broom away.




She stopped running after me, but she's peering at me from around the corner.  It's creeping me out, man!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I'm sort of tempted to go edit my joke about the farmer baking cupcakes with the donkey now.



Do it. 


Dog Moon said:


> Just hope he doesn't look at the original post!



Me too.


Goldmoon said:


> You realize that would cause a lot of people a lot of pain. I mean I know someone will be tempted to make an "Eppie the lizard-girl" joke and I would be forced to hurt them.....




Friendly fire?


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Just hope he doesn't look at the original post!



Well, see, if nobody reports the post, then there's no reason for him to do so.

So nobody else causes problems for us, and we don't have to cause "problems" for them, capice?  

P.S. in this case, "problems" is a codeword for violence.
P.P.S. I'm threatening violence against anyone who reports us. . .  just in case it wasn't clear.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> She stopped running after me, but she's peering at me from around the corner.  It's creeping me out, man!




That's her bad eye. Shift left a step and you'll be in her blind spot.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> You realize that would cause a lot of people a lot of pain. I mean I know someone will be tempted to make an "Eppie the lizard-girl" joke and I would be forced to hurt them.....



Awww.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> That's her bad eye. Shift left a step and you'll be in her blind spot.




If Dog Moon shifts, does he get Combat Advantage on Grandma?


----------



## Aeson

Problem is, we do get reported at times, froggy.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Friendly fire?




Speking from experience, theres nothing friendly about it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> That's her bad eye. Shift left a step and you'll be in her blind spot.




But I'm sitting down at my computer!  I CAN'T shift left.  Then I would be sitting on that wing of the desk, although I suppose it SHOULD be able to hold my weight.  But THEN I would have to explain to anyone who entered the office why I'm sitting on the desk and I have a feeling that no one else can see the strange grandma standing behind the corner.


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> I'm not, but I do have 2 sickles, 4 daggers, 2 swords, a heavy wooden walking stick, a wrought iron staff, a very sharp edged kite shield, several sharp throwing objects and a scythe scattered around my home in the event of unlawful entry.
> 
> Oh and some power tools, a butcher knife designed to cut bone, and several other odds and ends.
> 
> Meh. I suppose someone could break in with a gun, but at that point I'm avoiding contact until I can change the scenario.
> 
> Not much sense where I am worrying about it much more than taking basic precautions.



I prefer the non-lethal approach (I forgot to mention the various cleverly disguised pits lined with tools of maiming at the bottom). That way I can press charges and sue for damages later.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> If Dog Moon shifts, does he get Combat Advantage on Grandma?




It's a 5 ft step so she doesn't get an AoO. I don't know this Combat Advantage you speak of.

-- not drinking the 4E Kool-aide yet Spikey.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Problem is, we do get reported at times, froggy.



Yeah, I know.

Why they gots ta be hatin'?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> If Dog Moon shifts, does he get Combat Advantage on Grandma?




Is the at 4E reference? I'm out of the loop.....


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> If Dog Moon shifts, does he get Combat Advantage on Grandma?




Ooooo, and Sneak Attack!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I don't know this Combat Advantage you speak of.



It means "caught flat-footed", or flanked.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> I prefer the non-lethal approach (I forgot to mention the various cleverly disguised pits lined with tools of maiming at the bottom). That way I can press charges and sue for damages later.




Heh, I figure if they are in my house, they mean me bodily harm. Which has generally been held up in MA. So, I'm perfectly happy being prepared to go straight to "I feared for my life".


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Speking from experience, theres nothing friendly about it.



I know. That's why I said I prefered it when you were an air traffic controller. Less chance of getting shot.



Dog Moon said:


> But I'm sitting down at my computer!  I CAN'T shift left.  Then I would be sitting on that wing of the desk, although I suppose it SHOULD be able to hold my weight.  But THEN I would have to explain to anyone who entered the office why I'm sitting on the desk and I have a feeling that no one else can see the strange grandma standing behind the corner.



Tell them I can see her.


hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I know.
> 
> Why they gots ta be hatin'?



Because they're white 'n nerdy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> It's a 5 ft step so she doesn't get an AoO. I don't know this Combat Advantage you speak of.
> 
> -- not drinking the 4E Kool-aide yet Spikey.




I took a feat.  And Combat Advantage basically means the person is considered Flat-Footed.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Because they're white 'n nerdy.



But I'M white 'n nerdy, and I never report anybody. . . well except the actual spam posts.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:


> But I'm sitting down at my computer! I CAN'T shift left. Then I would be sitting on that wing of the desk, although I suppose it SHOULD be able to hold my weight. But THEN I would have to explain to anyone who entered the office why I'm sitting on the desk and I have a feeling that no one else can see the strange grandma standing behind the corner.




If they ask why youre on the wing of the desk, say "Its in accordance wuth the prophesy" and cackle. I bet they never ask again.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> It means "caught flat-footed", or flanked.




D'oh!  I'm too slow.  Stupid trying to get some work done and spending too much, but yet not quite enough, time on the Hivemind.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> It means "caught flat-footed", or flanked.






Dog Moon said:


> I took a feat.  And Combat Advantage basically means the person is considered Flat-Footed.



See? Put it in 3.5 terms. A real game. 


hafrogman said:


> But I'M white 'n nerdy, and I never report anybody. . . well except the actual spam posts.




It's all about self hate, yo.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Is the at 4E reference? I'm out of the loop.....




It is. Never fear, I haven't gone 4E, I have a curmudgeon reputation to maintain. 

But it was the appropriate comment given the initial shift terminology used.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> If they ask why youre on the wing of the desk, say "Its in accordance wuth the prophesy" and cackle. I bet they never ask again.




She's channeling Skippy...


----------



## Kill Zone

Goldmoon said:


> Is the at 4E reference? I'm out of the loop.....




Me too. Playing Pathfinder.

Haven't bought a 4E book yet and I don't plan too.


----------



## Dog Moon

My group has technically gone 4e, but we seem somewhat dissatisfied with it and actually, the last like 4 weeks we were gonna play it, we ended up playing the Descent Road to Legend campaign game instead.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> She's channeling Skippy...




The peanut butter?  Yummm, nice and creamy and smooth.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> If they ask why youre on the wing of the desk, say "Its in accordance wuth the prophesy" and cackle. I bet they never ask again.



rofl


Goldmoon said:


> Is the at 4E reference? I'm out of the loop.....






The_Warlock said:


> It is. Never fear, I haven't gone 4E, I have a curmudgeon reputation to maintain.
> 
> But it was the appropriate comment given the initial shift terminology used.



My group is going 4e this weekend even with my objection. My room mate has a point. She said it's more about who we're playing with than what we're playing. She's not a big fan either but likes the people we game with.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I know. That's why I said I prefered it when you were an air traffic controller. Less chance of getting shot.




Maybe someday I'll tell you all how I got from there to here. Its an interesting story actually.


----------



## Kill Zone

Dog Moon said:


> The peanut butter?  Yummm, nice and creamy and smooth.




Mmmm.....creamy and smooth.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Me too. Playing Pathfinder.
> 
> Haven't bought a 4E book yet and I don't plan too.




I gave it a fair shot (without purchasing anything for myself), and was unimpressed.

I have since gone down the road of True20, with some significant modifications.

So, I haven't gone forward, and I haven't gone back. I just turned to the side and took a different track.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Me too. Playing Pathfinder.
> 
> Haven't bought a 4E book yet and I don't plan too.



I'd much rather play Pathfinder. I do own a 4E phb but it was bought for me to help get me to play. 



Dog Moon said:


> My group has technically gone 4e, but we seem somewhat dissatisfied with it and actually, the last like 4 weeks we were gonna play it, we ended up playing the Descent Road to Legend campaign game instead.




Weren't you a big proponent of 4e? what changed?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> She's channeling Skippy...




Wouldnt be the first time either....


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> My group is going 4e this weekend even with my objection. My room mate has a point. She said it's more about who we're playing with than what we're playing. She's not a big fan either but likes the people we game with.




A couple of the people in my group sort of have a view similar to this.  They're too focused on the game while the rest of us just view that game as something to do while we hang out and socialize.  Not to say I would enjoy playing a crappy game or like Sorry! all day long, but even if we were, I'd still have fun because I'm hanging out with friends while they would not have fun because even though they're with friends, they hate the game so they wish they hadn't come in the first place.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> rofl
> 
> 
> 
> My group is going 4e this weekend even with my objection. My room mate has a point. She said it's more about who we're playing with than what we're playing. She's not a big fan either but likes the people we game with.




You live with a tall, hot blonde girl that games? Oh Aeson, maybe I will have to come visit you....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Maybe someday I'll tell you all how I got from there to here. Its an interesting story actually.




I hope so. 

I'll worry about you until you come home safely.


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> I gave it a fair shot (without purchasing anything for myself), and was unimpressed.
> 
> I have since gone down the road of True20, with some significant modifications.
> 
> So, I haven't gone forward, and I haven't gone back. I just turned to the side and took a different track.



The group has decided to give True20 a try on 2/6. We'll be playing a game of Sixguns & Spellslingers.

We tried Sidewinder: Recoiled but we weren't too impressed wit it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> You live with a tall, hot blonde girl that games? Oh Aeson, maybe I will have to come visit you....




She's tall for a woman. She's hot to me. I think you'll get along well. She was going to a military college and planned to join the Army but broke her back then later had a child. The military career never worked out.


It takes mentioning a woman for her to be interested in visiting me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Mmmm.....creamy and smooth.




You people and your food-based double entendres...when will it ever end!


----------



## hafrogman

Hmm.  Interesting.  I guess I'm pretty much it for the Hive's 4e brigade.  Ah well.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Weren't you a big proponent of 4e? what changed?




Hrm, I don't really remember that was.  Maybe when it first came out a lot of the ideas seemed neat [and I'm not one of the type of people to get upset because some class or race wasn't or was put into the phb] and it looked fun to play.

After playing it for a little while though, I came to realize that I enjoyed tinkering with 3e more than 4e [it's like in the process of their simplification, they took out all the fun stuff to modify or create, namely creatures and Prestige Classes] and that for some reason, I just don't enjoy DMing 4e as much as 3e.

My dislikes I've found are only things I can vaguely put my finger on because I haven't played 4e for a while, so it's sort of difficult for me to figure out how to change what I dislike.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> You people and your food-based double entendres...when will it ever end!




Never?



Never!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> She's tall for a woman. She's hot to me. I think you'll get along well. She was going to a military college and planned to join the Army but broke her back then later had a child. The military career never worked out.
> 
> 
> It takes mentioning a woman for her to be interested in *SEXUALLY *visiting me.




Fixed it for you.

Get her an account and put her in the Hive....


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm, I don't really remember that was.  Maybe when it first came out a lot of the ideas seemed neat [and I'm not one of the type of people to get upset because some class or race wasn't or was put into the phb] and it looked fun to play.
> 
> After playing it for a little while though, I came to realize that I enjoyed tinkering with 3e more than 4e [it's like in the process of their simplification, they took out all the fun stuff to modify or create, namely creatures and Prestige Classes] and that for some reason, I just don't enjoy DMing 4e as much as 3e.
> 
> My dislikes I've found are only things I can vaguely put my finger on because I haven't played 4e for a while, so it's sort of difficult for me to figure out how to change what I dislike.



I could have been wrong. It's been awhile since I've been around and things could be fuzzy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm, I don't really remember that was.  Maybe when it first came out a lot of the ideas seemed neat [and I'm not one of the type of people to get upset because some class or race wasn't or was put into the phb] and it looked fun to play.
> 
> After playing it for a little while though, I came to realize that I enjoyed tinkering with 3e more than 4e [it's like in the process of their simplification, they took out all the fun stuff to modify or create, namely creatures and Prestige Classes] and that for some reason, I just don't enjoy DMing 4e as much as 3e.
> 
> My dislikes I've found are only things I can vaguely put my finger on because I haven't played 4e for a while, so it's sort of difficult for me to figure out how to change what I dislike.



My sentiments exactly. 3E is more modular and thus easier to create and mofify for, not so with 4E.


----------



## Kill Zone

Dog Moon said:


> Never?
> 
> Never!




Agreed. Food is good; even when its no being eaten.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> You people and your food-based double entendres...when will it ever end!




I hope not, Its one of the things that endures me to this place.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Fixed it for you.



Ouch. That's my cue to say good night. I have to be up at 8pm for work. Good luck and stay safe. 


Goldmoon said:


> Get her an account and put her in the Hive....




I don't think so.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I could have been wrong. It's been awhile since I've been around and things could be fuzzy.




You might be right though.  I think I was more excited about it at first.

Problem now is that if we went back to 3e, I would think about all the stuff I didn't like in 3e and what things of 4e I DID like.  Annoying spot to be in.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> The group has decided to give True20 a try on 2/6. We'll be playing a game of Sixguns & Spellslingers.
> 
> We tried Sidewinder: Recoiled but we weren't too impressed wit it.




I like it. Has the modularity of 3, and the flow and DM adjudication allowance of earlier editions. 

The magic can be hard to wrap your mind around, unless you really see the listed effects as suggestions. 

And get a cheat sheet for the damage system - it's not actually that hard, but the original text describing how it worked blew fuzz techinicolor chunks.


----------



## Dog Moon

Kill Zone said:


> Agreed. Food is good; even when its no being eaten.




Same goes with people.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I hope not, Its one of the things that endures me to this place.




Wouldn't that be "inure" you to this place?

Not that I'm questioning your endurance. 

Otherwise, those were the responses I was hoping for...


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> Same goes with people.




But sometimes people are way better when they are being eaten.

Unless you are a vegetarian cannibal. No more HuFu for you.


----------



## Kill Zone

Dog Moon said:


> You might be right though.  I think I was more excited about it at first.
> 
> Problem now is that if we went back to 3e, I would think about all the stuff I didn't like in 3e and what things of 4e I DID like.  Annoying spot to be in.




Have you given any thought to Exalted?


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Have you given any thought to Exalted?




Mmmm, broken. But pretty!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Ouch. That's my cue to say good night. I have to be up at 8pm for work. Good luck and stay safe.
> 
> 
> I don't think so.




Aww Aeson you know I wasnt trying to be mean. And why not put her on?


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> Mmmm, broken. But pretty!




I wouldn't know. I've heard it get good reviews from some gamers in the area. I just thought I'd suggest it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Kill Zone said:


> Have you given any thought to Exalted?




Ug, we played Exalted for a few weeks, but then quit.  I like the character creation thing, but that was pretty much it.

Actually, what system I do enjoy are WoD and Shadowrun, though unfortunately, several people in the group more prefer dnd type fantasy games.  I actually went and bought the main Vampire books because another group occasionally plays it, but we haven't played Shadowrun anywhere near enough for it to be worth picking up, though once I get full-time again, I may pick them up anyway cause Shadowrun is cool.


----------



## Kill Zone

Goldmoon said:


> And why not put her on?




My guess would be to keep her pure.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Wouldn't that be "inure" you to this place?
> 
> Not that I'm questioning your endurance.
> 
> Otherwise, those were the responses I was hoping for...




Trust me when I say my endurance is top-notch. Even to the point of handling a 14" lizard first thing in the morning and then a full day of walking with 45 pounds of gear. Hell, I could have taken a few more lizards and still been good.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> I wouldn't know. I've heard it get good reviews from some gamers in the area. I just thought I'd suggest it.




From my experience, it very good for over the top, gods on earth, mystic super fantasy - except it seems to suffer from some of the same problems of the old World of Darkness - each race has fundamental differences in the mechanics they use to play - so when you play them all together, things can break fast.

But if you don't mind broken, you can probably have earth shattering dragonball-Z anime type fun.

It's not quite my cup of tea, but I like the art direction...


----------



## Dog Moon

Kill Zone said:


> My guess would be to keep her pure.




But she lives with Aeson.  No WAY she can still be pure.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Trust me when I say my endurance is top-notch. Even to the point of handling a 14" lizard first thing in the morning and then a full day of walking with 45 pounds of gear. Hell, I could have taken a few more lizards and still been good.....




That's a lotta happy lizards...


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> But she lives with Aeson.  No WAY she can still be pure.




No, she's Aeson's roommate - she's so pure she's likely considered a Saint.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Aww Aeson you know I wasnt trying to be mean. And why not put her on?



Some times we can hurt without trying to. I know you're not interested but it doesn't hurt less when reminded. 


Kill Zone said:


> My guess would be to keep her pure.




Something like that. I've talked about her and I don't want it getting back to her. Also she's pretty conservative. One of those not approving of homosexuality types. I'm not sure how she'd feel about Goldmoon hitting on her. As gamer geek and military girls I think they'd get along fine though.


----------



## Goldmoon

Kill Zone said:


> My guess would be to keep her pure.




Who here would corrupt her?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> But she lives with Aeson.  No WAY she can still be pure.



She's even less interested in me than Goldmoon. 


The_Warlock said:


> No, she's Aeson's roommate - she's so pure she's likely considered a Saint.



Is that like saying she has to have the patience of a saint to live with me?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Who here would corrupt her?




The usual suspects.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Some times we can hurt without trying to. I know you're not interested but it doesn't hurt less when reminded.
> 
> 
> Something like that. I've talked about her and I don't want it getting back to her. Also she's pretty conservative. One of those not approving of homosexuality types. I'm not sure how she'd feel about Goldmoon hitting on her. As gamer geek and military girls I think they'd get along fine though.




I'm sorry again Aeson.

Would it help if I said I wouldnt hit on her? I mean I dont care if she approves of me or not but I'd try not to make her uncomfortable.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Is that like saying she has to have the patience of a saint to live with me?




I don't know, how are you taking it today? 

This is the land of ribbing and good natured jabs.

Sorry, but you seem a bit thin-skinned this afternoon. Nobody is picking on you Aeson, but you seem to be taking some things in the worst possible way.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> She's even less interested in me than Goldmoon.




So youre saying I've got a shot?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> So youre saying I've got a shot?




Ok. Ok, That was MEAN. 

chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> That's a lotta happy lizards...




Well depends on if I handle them or "handle" them.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Well depends on if I handle them or "handle" them.....




I'm quite sure it works out either way. Happy in hand, or happy in lizard heaven whilst you and the squad get free range dinner.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:


> Well depends on if I handle them or "handle" them.....




So Lizards IS a euphemism for...something...like SNAKE for example, eh?

So 14" LIZARD, hrm.....?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'm sorry again Aeson.



I know you didn't mean anything by it. I'll get over it. 


Goldmoon said:


> Would it help if I said I wouldnt hit on her? I mean I dont care if she approves of me or not but I'd try not to make her uncomfortable.



I just don't want her coming here and finding out I've talked about her. 


The_Warlock said:


> I don't know, how are you taking it today?
> 
> This is the land of ribbing and good natured jabs.
> 
> Sorry, but you seem a bit thin-skinned this afternoon. Nobody is picking on you Aeson, but you seem to be taking some things in the worst possible way.




I've been really depressed lately. Earlier it was fading but it's coming back like a b*tch right now. 

Not to mention the fact that while it's 1:30pm it's as if one of you day walkers were staying up to 1:30am on a work night.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> So Lizards IS a euphemism for...something...like SNAKE for example, eh?
> 
> So 14" LIZARD, hrm.....?




Really, just read the 9 pages of flirting and you'll be up to speed.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Ok. Ok, That was MEAN.
> 
> chuckle




I'm sorry, it just slipped. I'm in a mood tonight I guess. I cant always be me on the road so maybe the excess is spilling out here.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> I'm quite sure it works out either way. Happy in hand, or happy in lizard heaven whilst you and the squad get free range dinner.



  Ewwww, Ive eaten some strange things on the road but never lizard.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> So youre saying I've got a shot?



Not on your life. She likes men. Christian men. 


The_Warlock said:


> Ok. Ok, That was MEAN.
> 
> chuckle



Just a tad.


Goldmoon said:


> I'm sorry, it just slipped. I'm in a mood tonight I guess. I cant always be me on the road so maybe the excess is spilling out here.




We're both in moods but they're not conducive to each other.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> I've been really depressed lately. Earlier it was fading but it's coming back like a b*tch right now.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that while it's 1:30pm it's as if one of you day walkers were staying up to 1:30am on a work night.




I'm sorry to hear that. That sucks, man. At the same time, I'm not going to apologize for verbal repartee which you happily jumped in on. 

It's all in fun. If it's rubbing you the wrong way, it's better to make the statement you just did, rather than lashing out like we are somehow backstabbing you.

We aren't. We are all just pouncing on words to play the fun angle and the verbal miscue to get our laughs.

Now, I might tell you to "sack up", but that's done in good spirits, as well. 

S'ok?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I just don't want her coming here and finding out I've talked about her.
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that while it's 1:30pm it's as if one of you day walkers were staying up to 1:30am on a work night.




I can keep a secret....think about it.

Daywalkers? Its almost 10PM here


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Not on your life. She likes men. Christian men.




Well, looks like I've got just as little chance as Goldmoon then.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Ewwww, Ive eaten some strange things on the road but never lizard.




Once you go cold-blooded, you never go back...


----------



## Dog Moon

And it's actually only 12.30pm here.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Not on your life. She likes men. Christian men.




All too often I am damned because of my gender....Ah, well. Her loss.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I can keep a secret....think about it.
> 
> Daywalkers? Its almost 10PM here




Compared to his Vampire shift really...

That said, I'm a bad example of a Daywalker...since I stay up til 1 to 1:30 most work nights anyway.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:


> All too often I am damned because of my *religion*....Ah, well. Her loss.




For me...  [mainly, it's only really a problem cause I work in a Somali Agency, so I meet lots of Somali people, girls included.  I really liked one for a while, but because of the strictness of Muslim, unless I converted, nothing was gonna happen].


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> I'm quite sure it works out either way. Happy in hand, or happy in lizard heaven whilst you and the squad get free range dinner.




Mmmm.....dinner.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> All too often I am damned because of my gender....Ah, well. Her loss.




Hey, at least if you are damned, you've got some wacky friends in hell, here.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Mmmm.....dinner.




There we go. See, someone open to new (self censored) dining experiences...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Well, looks like I've got just as little chance as Goldmoon then.




Hell, if I wan't engaged, I'd have a chance.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Compared to his Vampire shift really...
> 
> That said, I'm a bad example of a Daywalker...since I stay up til 1 to 1:30 most work nights anyway.




I pack night vision goggles so day or night is never really a problem anyway.


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> There we go. See, someone open to new (self censored) dining experiences...




I am a hunter. I've bagged a deer on more than one occasion. 

Even bagged a bear once. Of course, that was self defense. Gotta admit, the steaks were pretty damn good though.


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> Hell, if I wan't engaged, I'd have a chance.




There we go, just like Jack Sparrow, he waits for the Opportune Post...


----------



## Dog Moon

You ever see anyone with an outy?  Doesn't it look just weird?  I like my inny navel.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Once you go cold-blooded, you never go back...




Now youre trying to hard....that was awful.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> I am a hunter. I've bagged a deer on more than one occasion.
> 
> Even bagged a bear once. Of course, that was self defense. Gotta admit, the steaks were pretty damn good though.




Very cool. 

Not a hunter myself. Experience has proven I'm a good shot with gun or bow (target and cleaning out vermin at range in my grandfather's woods back in the day), but I've never been interested enough in it get all the licenses and fees and going out there and doing it.

But I've gotten some nice venison from friends whose family have hunters.

Tasty tasty stuff.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> You ever see anyone with an outy?  Doesn't it look just weird?  I like my inny navel.




I have a BFA in Painting, Cum Laude. 

I have seen many parts of the human body, with a lot of variation.

It's ALL weird, and yet natural at the same time. 

Though there were some models that I have purged from my brain...(twitch twitch)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> There we go, just like Jack Sparrow, he waits for the Opportune Post...



Thats _Captain_ Jack Sparrow.



Dog Moon said:


> You ever see anyone with an outy?  Doesn't it look just weird?  I like my inny navel.



I don't know about others, but yeah it is weird lookin'. I like my innie too.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Now youre trying to hard....that was awful.




Really? It's possible to try Too Hard?


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Hmm. Interesting. I guess I'm pretty much it for the Hive's 4e brigade. Ah well.



I like all games pretty much, I like 4e too and you really are forgetting Mustrum there, Snoop Froggy Frog


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. That sucks, man. At the same time, I'm not going to apologize for verbal repartee which you happily jumped in on.
> 
> It's all in fun. If it's rubbing you the wrong way, it's better to make the statement you just did, rather than lashing out like we are somehow backstabbing you.
> 
> We aren't. We are all just pouncing on words to play the fun angle and the verbal miscue to get our laughs.
> 
> Now, I might tell you to "sack up", but that's done in good spirits, as well.
> 
> S'ok?



You shouldn't have to apologize and I'm not asking for it. You're right.


Goldmoon said:


> I can keep a secret....think about it.
> 
> Daywalkers? Its almost 10PM here



I'd like you to meet her. 


Dog Moon said:


> Well, looks like I've got just as little chance as Goldmoon then.



She'd break you. Not in a good way either.


Goldmoon said:


> All too often I am damned because of my gender....Ah, well. Her loss.



It could be her loss. 


Reveille said:


> Hell, if I wan't engaged, I'd have a chance.



Sorry, dude. Other criteria to meet. You have to have a job and support yourself. I meet 2 out of 3 and can't even get a "Sup?"


The_Warlock said:


> There we go, just like Jack Sparrow, he waits for the Opportune Post...



I guess saying Christian men is like ringing a dinner bell for him.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> I like all games pretty much, I like 4e too and you really are forgetting Mustrum there, Snoop Froggy Frog




And that's the thing, I don't hate it. I'm just apathetic to it. 

But I do like some of the concepts it brought to the table, and immediately yanked them for my home games.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Really? It's possible to try Too Hard?



 yes, it is and HOLY HELL IM DENSE. I just noticed Reveille was Fru......
*smacks forehead*


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> yes, it is and HOLY HELL IM DENSE. I just noticed Reveille was Fru......
> *smacks forehead*




Much has changed since you were around last.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What the hell!??!?  500 posts... seriously..


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> yes, it is and HOLY HELL IM DENSE. I just noticed Reveille was Fru......
> *smacks forehead*




Way to be aware after the fact.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> What the hell!??!?  500 posts... seriously..




Just because we are older than you doesn't mean we aren't active, quick, and nimble.

Fear the Resurgent Hive!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Much has changed since you were around last.




I get that. If it werent for the warm welcome I'd feel like I'm on the outside looking in.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Sorry, dude. Other criteria to meet. You have to have a job and support yourself. I meet 2 out of 3 and can't even get a "Sup?"




What the frell?! This isn't the frickin' 60s. Why can't she be a family supporter and the man raise the family? Talk about not getting with the times.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> On the creepy scale I give this girl a 3. Choosing to copy someone in my expeience is not a good idea. I can go the wrong way. She went with name and avatar so that's original. Did this person follow you to other threads?




Yeah.  Only until we point got her to change her avatar, then she started posting elsewhere.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:


> I get that. If it werent for the warm welcome I'd feel like I'm on the outside looking in.




Fortunately for you, we warmly welcome EVERYONE.     But moreso for return Hivers.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Way to be aware after the fact.




Touche Warlock, point to you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I get that. If it werent for the warm welcome I'd feel like I'm on the outside looking in.




No way, that's just not allowed. No outsiders. 

Just goofballs. ;p


----------



## Kill Zone

Relique du Madde said:


> What the hell!??!?  500 posts... seriously..




Seriously.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Cough*If only some of you hivers in my game would post there..*cough*


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> What the hell!??!? 500 posts... seriously..



 nope, were just kidding....


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Way to be aware after the fact.




Of course it would be difficult to be aware BEFORE the fact...cause like he hadn't changed it yet.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> nope, were just kidding....




Yeah, sorry Relique. 

Those are all hallucinatory posts. Are you overcaffeinated again?


----------



## Kill Zone

Goldmoon said:


> nope, were just kidding....




Yep, this all happened in a dream sequence.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> Of course it would be difficult to be aware BEFORE the fact...cause like he hadn't changed it yet.




We don't know what secret military projects she's involved in - I'm betting 4th Dimensional Time Travel myself - very Philadelphia Experiment.


----------



## Kill Zone

Relique du Madde said:


> *Cough*If only some of you hivers in my game would post there..*cough*




No time. The hive was flyin' fast and fierce.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Hell, if I wan't engaged, I'd have a chance.




If you weren't a "boyscout" you'd have a chance.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> If you weren't a "boyscout" you'd have a chance.




Actually I made it all the way to Eagle Scout. I still have the arrow to prove it.

And I'm not as innocent as you think I am.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:


> Of course it would be difficult to be aware BEFORE the fact...cause like he hadn't changed it yet.




Hmmmm, mind reading.....I'll have to work on that.


----------



## megamania

hello Hive.  How goes it today?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I get that. If it werent for the warm welcome I'd feel like I'm on the outside looking in.



There will always be something warm for you here. Sadly it's only going to be a welcome.


Reveille said:


> What the frell?! This isn't the frickin' 60s. Why can't she be a family supporter and the man raise the family? Talk about not getting with the times.



It's not that exactly. She's no house wife. She can't cook. She wants a man with a job and not living with his parents. She finds it off putting that a man over 18 that's not in college would be in that situation. She comes from a family that pushes a child out the door at 18. 


Dog Moon said:


> Fortunately for you, we warmly welcome EVERYONE.     But moreso for return Hivers.



True, except alts then we have to suss them out.


The_Warlock said:


> No way, that's just not allowed. No outsiders.
> 
> Just goofballs. ;p



Even outsiders are welcome. We all were once.


----------



## Kill Zone

megamania said:


> hello Hive.  How goes it today?




Fast & Furious starring Aeson as Nicholas Cage.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Just because we are older than you doesn't mean we aren't active, quick, and nimble.
> 
> Fear the Resurgent Hive!




No it's because I'm the only poster on the western US who doesn't stay up 50 hours before going to bed..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Hmmmm, mind reading.....I'll have to work on that.




I'm borderline empathic.

Thats pretty damn close to mind reading.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> We don't know what secret military projects she's involved in - I'm betting 4th Dimensional Time Travel myself - very Philadelphia Experiment.



Thats sooo last year. Were on to newer and more outrageous things now. Later this year I hope to be teleported into an R.A. Salvatore novel....


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> It's not that exactly. She's no house wife. She can't cook. She wants a man with a job and not living with his parents. She finds it off putting that a man over 18 that's not in college would be in that situation. She comes from a family that pushes a child out the door at 18.



Thats still pretty stunted. If she doesn't know the circumstances, then its not her place to judge.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> And I'm not as innocent as you think I am.




Boyscout != innocent.

Boyscout = loyal and honest.

As far as I know innocence was never a virtue that the boy scouts idealized.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> hello Hive. How goes it today?




*all the hivers look up from their drinks*  MEGA!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Boyscout = loyal and honest.




In that case, whats an Eagle Scout?


----------



## megamania

Over 20 pages of Hive today alone!!!!!!   


is this a new record?!?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Actually I made it all the way to Eagle Scout. I still have the arrow to prove it.
> 
> And I'm not as innocent as you think I am.




I only made it to Heart or w/e it was right before Eagle.  I liked the idea of boyscouts, but ended up sort of being the outcaste in the unit and because of that, my experiences weren't particularly great.  Probably should have stuck it out to the end, but I was too happy of the idea of quitting at the time.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> *all the hivers look up from their drinks*  MEGA!!




=holds up his gatoraid=  well met!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Thats sooo last year. Were on to newer and more outrageous things now. Later this year I hope to be teleported into an R.A. Salvatore novel....




I want in!

Dibs!

Shotgun! (The seat, not the combat model)


----------



## Kill Zone

megamania said:


> Over 20 pages of Hive today alone!!!!!!
> 
> is this a new record?!?




I suppose it is. My post count has jumped from 11 to nearly 100 in the span of 5 hours.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Fast & Furious starring Aeson as Nicholas Cage.



You need to stop. I can only crush on one lesbian at a time. At least wait for Goldmoon to go off to war again.



Reveille said:


> Actually I made it all the way to Eagle Scout. I still have the arrow to prove it.
> 
> And I'm not as innocent as you think I am.






Relique du Madde said:


> If you weren't a "boyscout" you'd have a chance.



No one is going to get a chance until I do.


Kill Zone said:


> Thats still pretty stunted. If she doesn't know the circumstances, then its not her place to judge.




I agree but she has the right to choose who she dates. She has what she wants in mind and is stubborn enough to wait until she finds it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> In that case, whats an Eagle Scout?




Fanatical


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> I want in!
> 
> Dibs!
> 
> Shotgun! (The seat, not the combat model)




Even if that novel is War of the Drow?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> I only made it to Heart or w/e it was right before Eagle.  I liked the idea of boyscouts, but ended up sort of being the outcaste in the unit and because of that, my experiences weren't particularly great.  Probably should have stuck it out to the end, but I was too happy of the idea of quitting at the time.




My scouts experience wasn't so hot either.  We hung out and talked mostly.  I did more "scout stuff" with my father and family.   I went all of maybe 4 months.   

My son however has been in for about 2 years now and his group is very active.  We went to battleship Cove last summer with the scouts.   Fun time.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> I want in!
> 
> Dibs!
> 
> Shotgun! (The seat, not the combat model)




Not sure if I can get you in but I'll put in a word. I want to check out Cattie Brie (Hopefully without incurring Drizzt's wrath)


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:


> *all the hivers look up from their drinks*  MEGA!!




And all the Hivers put your hands up in the ayer!


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> You need to stop. I can only crush on one lesbian at a time. At least wait for Goldmoon to go off to war again.




I can't help it, you bring out the be[a]st in me.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:


> =holds up his gatoraid=  well met!




Almost missed you in the wash of posts.

It's going pretty fast today. But I think we put in more pages in one day back in the old 30K post hive...


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> And all the Hivers put your hands up in the ayer!




And wave them like you just don't cayer.


----------



## Kill Zone

Dog Moon said:


> And all the Hivers put your hands up in the ayer!




ayer?


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Even if that novel is War of the Drow?




Sure. Once I'm IN the novel, I'm IN the world. Watch me beat effing feet to somewhere where I can get my adventure on.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> Not sure if I can get you in but I'll put in a word. I want to check out Cattie Brie (Hopefully without incurring Drizzt's wrath)




Depending on the time line you may also gain the attention of Wulfgar and Bruenor also


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> And all the Hivers put your hands up in the ayer!




...and take off your shirts and make like a helipcopter!



oop-  not many Nelly fans here.... pop music in general even.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Not sure if I can get you in but I'll put in a word. I want to check out Cattie Brie (Hopefully without incurring Drizzt's wrath)




<Points to the next chapter - Alustriel>

I hear she's very open minded...


----------



## Kill Zone

megamania said:


> Depending on the time line you may also gain the attention of Wulfgar and Bruenor also




I wouldn't mind getting my groove on with Simbul.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> ...and take off your shirts and make like a helipcopter!
> 
> oop-  not many Nelly fans here.... pop music in general even.




I much prefer jazz. Dave Koz, Warren Hill, Seal...al my faves, plus a few more.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> ayer?




Wi rent vary gud spelurz hir in the Hyve.


----------



## megamania

The_Warlock said:


> Almost missed you in the wash of posts.
> 
> It's going pretty fast today. But I think we put in more pages in one day back in the old 30K post hive...




Don't knwo.   memory is fuzzy on stuff like that.


What I do know is yesterday afternoon I was here, site was slow, I hit reply and a red / white screen PAX came up screaming errors and I couldn't get on the site.   Back from work and .... WHAM! BIFF! BAFF! we are hundreds of posts later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kill Zone said:


> I wouldn't mind getting my groove on with Simbul.




Yeep. I hear she's high maintenance.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Sure. Once I'm IN the novel, I'm IN the world. Watch me beat effing feet to somewhere where I can get my adventure on.




I wonder how much it would cost to get Salvatore to write me in a saucy scene with Catti Brie........*sigh*

Damn, dreaming about girls in books....I _have_ been in-country awhile.


----------



## Ginnel

*RAwwwrarrrr!!!!*
phew hopefully thats sorted that out

probably not though, anywho sushi good quiz time now!

I'm posting in your game Relique! I just don't want to dominate it so wait for other people first  Green writing is kinda sickening.

I listen to pop music  unlike most people who say they listen to all genres I actually do  most people I meet say ah no but I don't like/won't listen to any rap/pop/R&B/metal etc


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:


> ...I hit reply and a red / white screen PAX came up screaming errors and I couldn't get on the site.   Back from work and .... WHAM! BIFF! BAFF! we are hundreds of posts later.




Yeah, Morrus changed the index file while the site was live...it took a few minutes for the system to catch up...

Then the Hive took over...


----------



## megamania

egads the time.   Off to job #2.   May the Hive live well and populate.... err prosper.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Wi rent vary gud spelurz hir in the Hyve.




Song lyrics from a song: 

make me throw my hands
In the ayer, ay, ayer, ayer, ay, ayer


----------



## Kill Zone

Reveille said:


> Yeep. I hear she's high maintenance.




Yeah, but she'd be worth it.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> I can't help it, you bring out the be[a]st in me.




Then I hope you and the wife have room for me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> I'm posting in your game Relique! I just don't want to dominate it so wait for other people first  Green writing is kinda sickening.




If only Rev would post more there...    I'm waiting for everyone to get at leats one post in the van before it parks..


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I wonder how much it would cost to get Salvatore to write me in a saucy scene with Catti Brie........*sigh*
> 
> Damn, dreaming about girls in books....I _have_ been in-country awhile.




I don't know if I can endorse a Forgotten Romance line of Fantasy Bodice Rippers...on the other hand...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> <Points to the next chapter - Alustriel>
> 
> I hear she's very open minded...




True but Catti Brie kicks ass. I bet she's toned and tough and soft all at the same time.


----------



## Kill Zone

megamania said:


> egads the time.   Off to job #2.   May the Hive live well and populate.... err prosper.




In order to populate, we'd have to procreate.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> make me throw my hands
> In the ayer, ay, ayer, ayer, ay, ayer




*snakes the shotgun*

*cocks it*

*feels manly*

*Does his best Clint Eastwood impersonation*
Get off my lawn...


----------



## Dog Moon

Kill Zone said:


> In order to populate, we'd have to procreate.




Hive needs some more girls up in here!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> If only Rev would post more there...    I'm waiting for everyone to get at leats one post in the van before it parks..




I'll get to it this evening. Mandy is taking me out to dinner and a Movie in a couple hours.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> I don't know if I can endorse a Forgotten Romance line of Fantasy Bodice Rippers...on the other hand...




I might buy one, maybe I'll be youre spokesmodel.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I might buy one, maybe I'll be youre spokesmodel.....




Ok, now that's something I can get behind. ;p


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Then I hope you and the wife have room for me.




We do have a guest suite and a guest house.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> I don't know if I can endorse a Forgotten Romance line of Fantasy Bodice Rippers...on the other hand...






Goldmoon said:


> True but Catti Brie kicks ass. I bet she's toned and tough and soft all at the same time.



I don't know who that is but I'm willing to pay the man to write the story of you and this Catti chick.


Kill Zone said:


> In order to populate, we'd have to procreate.




You could try by cell division and self replication but the old fashion way can be more fun.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Ok, now that's something I can get behind. ;p




I sense the Donkey jokes coming out. LOL


----------



## Kill Zone

dog moon said:


> hive needs some more straight girls up in here!




FIFY.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> I like all games pretty much, I like 4e too and you really are forgetting Mustrum there, Snoop Froggy Frog




Indeed. I feel left out! 

I love 4E. I loved 3E a lot, too. 
I liked to tinker with it, but it was all pointless, because I never used the stuff I tinkered up. And that is frustrating. I dreaded DMing it because there was so much preperation work involved in creating the NPCs - and I am not the guy that "improvises" or something. I want to get it right. I switched to Iron Heroes with its villain classes. But IH disappointed me because it still felt unbalanced, just as 3E did. Looking back, I remember all the "standard operation procedure" activity going on then, the standard buffs, the partys first Wand(s) of Cure Light Wound. It is a lot of overhead for very little gain (emotionally speaking. Of course it makes a difference whether your immune to poison and enemies can't give you mental commands and you get a +2 to attack, +3 to damage, and whatever). It was getting repetitive. Too may choices were already made. You need this metamagic feat, you need power attack or whatever was typical for your class. Classes that always proved underpowered, despite being conceptually interesting. 
Pathfinder we tried. It was a breath of fresh air, but the DM still had to fight the numbers and a lot of the changes just made things worse, not better. (Paladins Lay on Hand change from somewhat useful to I'd never use that in combat. I loved the Aura idea, but that was just... Grr.).

So I found 4E. I can still tinker with it (anyone following my blog or my house rule threads can see that), but I don't feel so much need to do it. DMing is a breeze, especially at the table. I still can't see myself as a good DM, but at least it's working. 
I love that the elegance of the math, the way everything proportionally improves with level. The variety of combat thanks to powers. Now everyone can do special tricks. But no more of this "Standard Operation Procedure" buffing in the morning and the recalculation of statistics. Straightforward modifiers. No more save or dies (oh, how many of our characters died due to them, regardless whether it was our "good" save or not, and how often due to _one_ terribly bad roll?)
Interesting ways to resolve non-combat solutions. Heck, I even like a lot about the default setting and its cosmology (Feywild! Yay!). I am looking forward to create my own setting and my own adventures (I am still running the Hx-Px-Ex series). 
I enjoy the game more then ever. And I remember asking many moons ago about whether D&D got even more enjoyable for them (url=http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/166503-hasnt-d-d-become-even-more-fun-lately.html)...


----------



## Relique du Madde

dog moon said:


> hive needs some more* polyamorous bi-girls* up in here!




 Giggity


----------



## Goldmoon

Kill Zone said:


> We do have a guest suite and a guest house.




Now hold the damn phone a minute. If there is to be any extra curricular female action, I demand to be invited. I bring more experience than him.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> FIFY.




I made that claim already. It got crapped on for being creepy and desperate.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Now hold the damn phone a minute. If there is to be any extra curricular female action, I demand to be invited. I bring more experience than him.




My plan to make you jealous worked but didn't have the desired effect.


----------



## Kill Zone

Goldmoon said:


> Now hold the damn phone a minute. If there is to be any extra curricular female action, I demand to be invited. I bring more experience than him.




Well, I don't mind sharing. Sharing is caring.


----------



## Dog Moon

Kill Zone said:


> FIFY.




Ah yes, good fix.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Giggity




I like your thoughts and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:


> I sense the Donkey jokes coming out. LOL




I decided against those jokes because too many were coming to mind and I felt better just holding them inside.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I don't know who that is but I'm willing to pay the man to write the story of you and this Catti chick.




Wait, how do you NOT know that author and Catti-Brie?


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> I made that claim already. It got crapped on for being creepy and desperate.




I must have missed it. 

But anyway, I don't think so.

I'm of the opinion that there needs be a website with a .org for matchups. It should be illegal for people to make money off of other peoples happiness.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> My plan to make you jealous worked but didn't have the desired effect.




Dont confuse jealousy with horny.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I sense the Donkey jokes coming out. LOL




Heavens no!

That line of inquiry has been exhausted, except for nostalgia purposes.

It's all lizard jokes, all the time, now.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I decided against those jokes because too many were coming to mind and I felt better just holding them inside.



Let them out or you might assplode.


Dog Moon said:


> Wait, how do you NOT know that author and Catti-Brie?




Bad grammar on my part. I know who he is but not her. I never got into his books.


----------



## Kill Zone

Dog Moon said:


> Wait, how do you NOT know that author and Catti-Brie?




I'd muse that he's never bought a Forgotten Realms novel or game product.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:


> I decided against those jokes because too many were coming to mind and I felt better just holding them inside.




So youre saying sometimes its better to just leave it in and not take it out?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Dont confuse jealousy with horny.




Well I'll do my best to cure you of both if you'd let me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Bad grammar on my part. I know who he is but not her. I never got into his books.




Ah, okay.  I'll accept that.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> So youre saying sometimes its better to just leave it in and not take it out?




Unless he wants to shake it all about.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Ah, okay.  I'll accept that.




No condemnation for not reading the books?


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Well I'll do my best to cure you of both if you'd let me.




Please Mr. Cage. I'd be honored to meet you some day.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Heavens no!
> 
> That line of inquiry has been exhausted, except for nostalgia purposes.
> 
> It's all lizard jokes, all the time, now.




Ah yes, we'll stick with the 14' lizard who I will name Warlock.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:


> So youre saying sometimes its better to just leave it in and not take it out?




*opens mouth, about to speak*  Spots granny still watching from behind the corner  *closes mouth*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> So youre saying sometimes its better to just leave it in and not take it out?




Darn tootin...


----------



## Kill Zone

Goldmoon said:


> Ah yes, we'll stick with the 14' lizard who I will name Warlock.




14 foot?  I thought it was 14 inch?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ah yes, we'll stick with the *14' lizard* who I will name Warlock.




WHOA! 

I got an UPGRADE!


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Please Mr. Cage. I'd be honored to meet you some day.




If only I looked like him. 

If you're horny you have someone to help with that. I'm looking out for the less fortunate among us. Now if you and the wife were into guys and needed my services then I'd be happy to oblige.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Unless he wants to shake it all about.




Ewwww, then it might get everywhere and I washed my hair today.


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> Darn tootin...




Uh-oh, Warlock went there.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Ewwww, then it might get everywhere and I washed my hair today.




I know what you're thinking but I'm thinking Hokey Pokey.


----------



## Kill Zone

Goldmoon said:


> Ewwww, then it might get everywhere and I washed my hair today.




         

*gets up off the floor*

*reads it again*

*laughs so hard she falls on the floor again*

*gets up and posts*

Okay, I think I'm all laughed out.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:
			
		

> Uh-oh, Warlock went there.




Don't worry, it was an _*inside*_ joke...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> WHOA!
> 
> I got an UPGRADE!




Yeah you went from "Wow, thats a nice lizard" to "OMFG get that thing away from me before I shoot it."

I forgot to hit the shift key and I'll be paying for it for days now....


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> No condemnation for not reading the books?




Nope, not from me.  I think I've read like the first two trilogies and then stopped after that.  I'm not a die-hard fan, so it doesn't matter to me if you'd read them or not.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> If only I looked like him.
> 
> If you're horny you have someone to help with that. I'm looking out for the less fortunate among us. Now if you and the wife were into guys and needed my services then I'd be happy to oblige.




Hmm, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Don't worry, it was an _*inside*_ joke...




*snicker*


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> *gets up off the floor*
> 
> *reads it again*
> 
> *laughs so hard she falls on the floor again*
> 
> *gets up and posts*
> 
> Okay, I think I'm all laughed out.




Then you don't have the stamina to hang with me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Orgie.org....  I'll buy that for a dollar!


----------



## hafrogman

Phew.  Caught up.

Wow. . . nearly new hive time AGAIN.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I forgot to hit the shift key and I'll be paying for it for days now....




We have very equitable payment plans to meet a wide variety of situations... ;p


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Hmm, I'll keep that in mind.




And what I lack in experience is made up for with zeal and a desire to please.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Then you don't have the stamina to hang with me.




I meant for that one posts. I've got plenty of giggles and laughs in store for future funnies.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> We have very equitable payment plans to meet a wide variety of situations... ;p



Sounds like the mafia.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Phew.  Caught up.
> 
> Wow. . . nearly new hive time AGAIN.




  I'm not going to even bother catching up...  I'm leaving the other 10 pages I haven't read as unread.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> I meant for that one posts. I've got plenty of giggles and laughs in store for future funnies.




I wasn't talking laughs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm not going to even bother catching up...  I'm leaving the other 10 pages I haven't read as unread.




Aww, but its fun to catch up.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Then you don't have the stamina to hang with me.




Gramma's watching...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Unless he wants to shake it all about.




So...not...cool.

That is not how you treat a sensitive piece of equipment, young man.


----------



## Goldmoon

All right Hivers, I was going off to bed but the guys "Acquired" three Humvees and we're off to play Humball. It's complicated but it involves three blacked-out Humvees, night vision goggles, LOTS of mine-free open ground and a nerf football. Maybe I can ride the turret and pass the ball this time but I'll probably be stuck driving again. Well at least Ive never wrecked during the game. Night all and have a good day or night depending on where you are!


----------



## Bloosquig

Hey hivers long time no see!  Always fun to try and play catch up with you folks.    Hows it hanging?

Apparently in Warlock's case it hangs down to the floor and through a nearby door...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Aww, but its fun to catch up.




Yeah but I'll be tempted to make 30 posts about stuff that happened 20 pages ago and end up causing a temporal distortion..


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> *Cough*If only some of you hivers in my game would post there..*cough*



Well obviously, the only solution is to start a second game for those who post more frequently.  


Ginnel said:


> I like all games pretty much, I like 4e too and you really are forgetting Mustrum there, Snoop Froggy Frog



Ah, my apologies to you and Mustrum.  I just felt alone in a sudden wash of 4e hate.    It's not that I'm a particularly fanatical editionist. . . I just love them all (and by all I mean not 1e, which I never played, and not 2e. . . because) equally.


----------



## Aeson

Is it really 3:40? I have to get up in 5 hours. I'm gonna be dragging arse at work tonight.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> ...we're off to play Humball.




That is an awesome misuse of military hardware.

I salute you!

Take care


----------



## Kill Zone

Goldmoon said:


> All right Hivers, I was going off to bed but the guys "Acquired" three Humvees and we're off to play Humball. It's complicated but it involves three blacked-out Humvees, night vision goggles, LOTS of mine-free open ground and a nerf football. Maybe I can ride the turret and pass the ball this time but I'll probably be stuck driving again. Well at least Ive never wrecked during the game. Night all and have a good day or night depending on where you are!




Sounds fun! Have a ball!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah but I'll be tempted to make 30 posts about stuff that happened 20 pages ago and end up causing a temporal distortion..



Oooh.  Let's do the time warp again.

Maybe we should all go back into the early hive threads and respond to something from 6 years ago.


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> So...not...cool.
> 
> That is not how you treat a sensitive piece of equipment, young man.




A codpiece for safekeeping.


----------



## The_Warlock

Bloosquig said:


> Hey hivers long time no see!  Always fun to try and play catch up with you folks.    Hows it hanging?
> 
> Apparently in Warlock's case it hangs down to the floor and through a nearby door...




I will neither confirm nor deny the capacity or capabilities of my lizard.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> All right Hivers, I was going off to bed but the guys "Acquired" three Humvees and we're off to play Humball. It's complicated but it involves three blacked-out Humvees, night vision goggles, LOTS of mine-free open ground and a nerf football. Maybe I can ride the turret and pass the ball this time but I'll probably be stuck driving again. Well at least Ive never wrecked during the game. Night all and have a good day or night depending on where you are!




It's nice knowing that our tax money is being well used..


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> Oooh.  Let's do the time warp again.
> 
> Maybe we should all go back into the early hive threads and respond to something from 6 years ago.




6 years?!! 

I feel like such a newb now.


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> A codpiece for safekeeping.



If it's 14 ft, he's going to need something more like a whalepiece.

What a dork.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> A codpiece for safekeeping.




I don't know if it should be armored for all uses, but it certainly shouldn't be doing the Hokey Pokey...it, in fact, is NOT what it's all about, no matter what Londo Molari thinks.


----------



## Kill Zone

Gonna grab some lunch; haven't eaten in 6 hours.

Be back in a bit.


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> 6 years?!!
> 
> I feel like such a newb now.



Well, I've only been hiving for, what?  Two or three years, now?  But the Hive itself is ancient.  6 years (now 7, I guess. . . 2009) is the board's age.


----------



## Bloosquig

Cya goldmoon have fun.  Best time I had in Iraq was playing frisbee in whitie tightie underwear lol


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> If it's 14 ft, he's going to need something more like a whalepiece.
> 
> What a dork.




More fish humor, eh?

Just another black mackerel on your record, confirming your ties to the Deep Ones....


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> More fish humor, eh?
> 
> Just another black mackerel on your record, confirming your ties to the Deep Ones....



I've haddock up to here with your accusations!
You're just fishing for things to use against me.  Well, it won't work.  My sole is pure.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I've haddock up to here with your accusations!
> You're just fishing for things to use against me.  Well, it won't work.  My sole is pure.




You'll dance to a different tuna when I get an angler on your Patagonian connection!


----------



## Bloosquig

Hmm just when I'm getting used to the Hive water again its all out of the pool eh?

The posting frenzy is over lol


----------



## The_Warlock

Bloosquig said:


> Hmm just when I'm getting used to the Hive water again its all out of the pool eh?
> 
> The posting frenzy is over lol




It's kinda like somebody poking Cthulhu...

He's not really waking up, but there's some serious tentacle lashing while he gets the pillow readjusted.

Then it's back to occasional quiet burblings in the deep.


----------



## Bloosquig

Ah well I'm needed at work anyway.  I'll try and stay in touch with the hivers this time.  

Ciao folks!


----------



## Kill Zone

hafrogman said:


> If it's 14 ft, he's going to need something more like a whalepiece.
> 
> What a dork.




Waitaminute. Who's the dork? Me or Warlock?


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Waitaminute. Who's the dork? Me or Warlock?




The inference is I am, due to the need for heavy duty support paraphenalia. (And outgunning him)


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> It's kinda like somebody poking Cthulhu...
> 
> He's not really waking up, but there's some serious tentacle lashing while he gets the pillow readjusted.
> 
> Then it's back to occasional quiet burblings in the deep.




I think that would be more along the lines of Dagon. I think Cthulhu is pretty much reserved to the depths of space.


----------



## hafrogman

Kill Zone said:


> Waitaminute. Who's the dork? Me or Warlock?



It's a commonly misused definition.  So it was not an insult to either one of you. . . just a pun.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> I think that would be more along the lines of Dagon. I think Cthulhu is pretty much reserved to the depths of space.




Nope, Father Dagon is east coast - his boys rule the north Atlantic. 

Great Cthulhu sleeps in R'lyeh in the Pacific, dead and dreaming for when the Old Ones return.

Yog'Sothoth is in between, the Gate and Key, neither here nor there, but everywhere.

Hastur dwells in ruined Carcosa on Aldeberan, his Byahkhee able to bring you across the empty void.

The Mi'Go dwell on dark Yuggoth (Also known as Pluto - man are they pissed bout that planetary downgrade).

Azathoth, the beginning and the end, the form and formless sits in the center of the Universe, awaiting the sign to Devour all creation once again.

Ooops, I thnk I've revealed my Inner Lovercraft Geek...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> It's a commonly misused definition.  So it was not an insult to either one of you. . . just a pun.




Huh. I've NEVER heard that. Ever. Interesting, but not intriguing.


----------



## Kill Zone

The_Warlock said:


> Yog'Sothoth is in between, the Gate and Key, neith here nor there, but everywhere.




Huh, so I guess Yog'Sothoth is the keymaster.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kill Zone said:


> Huh, so I guess Yog'Sothoth is the keymaster.




AND the Gatekeeper.

He really is pretty self sufficient...


----------



## Dog Moon

Woah, apparently the Hive temporarily died after I left.  And Goldmoon.


----------



## Wereserpent

I go to sleep and the Hive explodes with posts!


----------



## Knightfall

Galeros said:


> I go to sleep and the Hive explodes with posts!



No kidding.

The Hive has been very busy since I last posted. When do you people sleep?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall1972 said:


> No kidding.
> 
> The Hive has been very busy since I last posted. When do you people sleep?




It's because of all the Europeans, everyone on the east coast, Rev's bizarre sleeping schedule, and females stepping into the hive..

The Hive needs more people from the wild west.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> It's because of all the Europeans, everyone on the east coast, Rev's bizarre sleeping schedule, and females stepping into the hive..
> 
> The Hive needs more people from the wild west.



Well, there is also the fact that I'm only a fringe Hiver. I just refuse to be completely assimilated.


----------



## Kill Zone

Relique du Madde said:


> The Hive needs more people from the wild west.




Does Texas count?


----------



## The_Warlock

Never fear, tentacles are being installed next Tuesday.

They'll complete all remaining assimilations, as well as appropriate welcome all new onlookers...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kill Zone said:


> Does Texas count?




Yes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Never fear, tentacles are being installed next Tuesday.
> 
> They'll complete all remaining assimilations, as well as appropriate welcome all new onlookers...




Oooh... TENTACLES....  When I got the memo I thought it said TESTICLES.


----------



## Kill Zone

Relique du Madde said:


> Yes.




Well, there you go. I've been posting since page 19 this morning.


----------



## Kill Zone

Well, gotta go. Need to get cleaned up to go out in a bit. The wife and I are going to see Gran Torino at the Cinemark-Cielo Vista Mall theater.

I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Woah, apparently the Hive temporarily died after I left.  And Goldmoon.




I had to get some sleep before work. I did wait until she left. Who knows if we'll see her again. I made most of it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kill Zone said:


> Well, gotta go. Need to get cleaned up to go out in a bit. The wife and I are going to see Gran Torino at the Cinemark-Cielo Vista Mall theater.
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow.




Heh heh..  "That movie has so many awesome quotes in it..."


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> It's because of all the Europeans, everyone on the east coast, Rev's bizarre sleeping schedule, and females stepping into the hive..
> 
> The Hive needs more people from the wild west.




How about the midwest?  Cause I'm totally representin' the midwest.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Well, there is also the fact that I'm only a fringe Hiver. I just refuse to be completely assimilated.




Oh, your time WILL come, Knightfall.  When you least expect it, BAM!


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Oh, your time WILL come, Knightfall.  When you least expect it, BAM!



Heh.


----------



## megamania

Anyone around or is everyone Hived out from a busy day hangin' out here talking to the girls?


----------



## megamania

Kill Zone said:


> Well, gotta go. Need to get cleaned up to go out in a bit. The wife and I are going to see Gran Torino at the Cinemark-Cielo Vista Mall theater.
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow.




Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Anyone around or is everyone Hived out from a busy day hangin' out here talking to the girls?




Mega you need a pair of puppies and a donkey for us to talk to you.


I'm kidding. 

How's going? It's been awhile since I've talked to you.


----------



## megamania

Kill Zone said:


> In order to populate, we'd have to procreate.




exactly


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Mega you need a pair of puppies and a donkey for us to talk to you.
> 
> 
> I'm kidding.
> 
> How's going? It's been awhile since I've talked to you.




Not too bad.   I missed a lot of action here today.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Mega you need a pair of puppies and a donkey for us to talk to you.
> 
> 
> .




I recall days thinking the same thing.   And not lil' yapper puppies either.  Great Dane puppies.


----------



## megamania

I gonna disappear for a moment as I get something to snack on.


=Bamf=


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Not too bad.   I missed a lot of action here today.



I missed sleep because of the action today. I got about 4 hours. It looks like it's going to be a long night for me at work.


megamania said:


> I recall days thinking the same thing.   And not lil' yapper puppies either.  Great Dane puppies.




They don't have to be that big.


----------



## megamania

I was tempted to call in to work then I thought about the money loss.  


No but it gets attention.  Who ever said size doesn't matter wasn't small


----------



## megamania

ummmm.... bolona sandwichs washed down with OJ


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I was tempted to call in to work then I thought about the money loss.




I couldn't. My cousin is about to leave and when he does I'll be the only operator on tonight.



megamania said:


> No but it gets attention.  Who ever said size doesn't matter wasn't small




No. Those that say size doesn't matter are the small ones. They try to convince themselves that it doesn't matter.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> ummmm.... bolona sandwichs washed down with OJ




was it a fried sammich? Fried bolona is best.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I gonna disappear for a moment as I get something to snack on.
> 
> 
> =Bamf=




Bamfs are over rated.  It's all about Pixie yelling out gibberish and causing everyone in a 50 ft radius to teliport.

Now that the Scarlet Witch is coming back I'm waiting for Cyclops to knock on the Mighty Avenger hideout's door and say "Listen *****, You are the biggest mutant threat on earth.  Undo that spell you did or else I'll have Pixie teliport you into a super nova, got it?"


----------



## megamania

My son has joined me.  He was watching the DnD cartoon DVDs I have and wants to know more about acrobats and


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> No. Those that say size doesn't matter are the small ones. They try to convince themselves that it doesn't matter.




Size doesn't matter when you have automatic weapons handy.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> was it a fried sammich? Fried bolona is best.




Not this time.  I wanted to get back quickly.

As a kid I used to eat a lot of toast with butter bolanie sandwiches.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bologna


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Size doesn't matter when you have automatic weapons handy.




Or grenades.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Bamfs are over rated.  It's all about Pixie yelling out gibberish and causing everyone in a 50 ft radius to teliport.
> 
> Now that the Scarlet Witch is coming back I'm waiting for Cyclops to knock on the Mighty Avenger hideout's door and say "Listen *****, You are the biggest mutant threat on earth.  Undo that spell you did or else I'll have Pixie teliport you into a super nova, got it?"




Bendis has turned the Marvel Universe upside down so much its hard to keep it straight now.

Hawkeye is back.... and married still to Mocking Bird.  I wonder what she would say if she knew he did Scarlet witch recently?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Bologna




Everyone spells it differently.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Now that the Scarlet Witch is coming back I'm waiting for Cyclops to knock on the Mighty Avenger hideout's door and say "Listen *****, You are the biggest mutant threat on earth.  Undo that spell you did or else I'll have Pixie teliport you into a super nova, got it?"




Quicksilver must be beside himself.  Both dad and now sister are the world's most powerful and dangerous mutants.   What is he?   A blur.  He doesn't even have the Speed Force that the Flash uses.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Everyone spells it differently.




I can't spell very well at all.  I figured it was close enough for everyone to know what I was talking about.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I can't spell very well at all.  I figured it was close enough for everyone to know what I was talking about.




Absolutely. That's fine with me. I'm going to get stuff wrong also.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Bologna




"gee"  I knew something was missing.


----------



## megamania

My son is thinking about a wizard now.   He wants to caste fireball (10d10) at first level. 



He understands a lot about nothing.... but he has the interest which is nice.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon has inspired me. I've set my goal. I'm going to get in shape for the Army. I may not try to join but my goal is to be fit for duty.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Quicksilver must be beside himself.  Both dad and now sister are the world's most powerful and dangerous mutants.




Well not really.  Magneto has to use technology from the High Evolutionary to use his powers now.



> What is he?   A blur.  He doesn't even have the Speed Force that the Flash uses.




Thankfully for him he doesn't have to live in a universe were hundreds of super heroes are speedsters.

Oh yeah Mega.. did you hear that 



Spoiler



Batman


 died and that his corpse was shown in frame??


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Goldmoon has inspired me. I've set my goal. I'm going to get in shape for the Army. I may not try to join but my goal is to be fit for duty.




Do it for yourself.  That is the secret.

I am looking to lose weight (again) and have noticed my eating patterns.

From 6:30am to about midnite I do maybe 1200 calories.  From midnite to 2am I do anywhere from 1000 to 4000 calories.   So I need to increase activity and reduce / eliminate eating when I get home.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Goldmoon has inspired me. I've set my goal. I'm going to get in shape for the Army. I may not try to join but my goal is to be fit for duty.




Only Goldmoon?

Hello hive. Got back from the movies a couple of hours ago, but I'm still pretty wired. I'm rarely up this long. I was up at 5 in the morning and I'm still kicking.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Everyone spells it differently.




Yes, but some of us spell it CORRECTLY.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Well not really.  Magneto has to use technology from the High Evolutionary to use his powers now.
> ??





darn daughter and her powers


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Goldmoon has inspired me. I've set my goal. I'm going to get in shape for the Army. I may not try to join but my goal is to be fit for duty.




Oh, at first I thought you meant you were gonna become a lesbian.


----------



## Kill Zone

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh yeah Mega.. did you hear that
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Batman
> 
> 
> died and that his corpse was shown in frame??






Spoiler



Batman's


 dead? Which bastard comic writer did that. I'd like to mutilate the SOB most violently.


----------



## Kill Zone

Dog Moon said:


> Oh, at first I thought you meant you were gonna become a lesbian.




Oh my god, oh my god..........*rolls on floor from laughing so hard*.....gets back into chair. 

Thats twice I've been ROFLd in one day.
The wife is starting to wonder.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Do it for yourself.  That is the secret.
> 
> I am looking to lose weight (again) and have noticed my eating patterns.
> 
> From 6:30am to about midnite I do maybe 1200 calories.  From midnite to 2am I do anywhere from 1000 to 4000 calories.   So I need to increase activity and reduce / eliminate eating when I get home.



It is for myself. Not for anyone else.

That is a lot.


Kill Zone said:


> Only Goldmoon?
> 
> Hello hive. Got back from the movies a couple of hours ago, but I'm still pretty wired. I'm rarely up this long. I was up at 5 in the morning and I'm still kicking.



Are you off in another country fighting for me?

Welcome back.
How was the movie?



Dog Moon said:


> Yes, but some of us spell it CORRECTLY.



Who says that is correct?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kill Zone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Batman's
> 
> 
> dead? Which bastard comic writer did that. I'd like to mutilate the SOB most violently.




It's in final crisis #6.... and it was Morrison.  Funny thing is no one knows about it because of the Spiderman w/ Obama cover being in the news.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Thankfully for him he doesn't have to live in a universe were hundreds of super heroes are speedsters. ??




...and most of them are related somehow... some family tree.



Relique du Madde said:


> Oh yeah Mega.. did you hear that
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Batman
> 
> 
> died and that his corpse was shown in frame??





I had heard "Bruce Wayne" died so I was thinking it was like how Dark Knight ends where he is in a cave training vigilantes.   Shown clear as day.... just like Jason Todd in the early 90's?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Oh, at first I thought you meant you were gonna become a lesbian.



I wish


Kill Zone said:


> Oh my god, oh my god..........*rolls on floor from laughing so hard*.....gets back into chair.
> 
> Thats twice I've been ROFLd in one day.
> The wife is starting to wonder.




Getting a workout there, honey?


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Are you off in another country fighting for me?



No, but I did serve in the Army for 12 years.



Aeson said:


> Welcome back.
> How was the movie?



Awesome. Too cool for words.


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> Getting a workout there, honey?



Indeed. Indeed, indeed. You guys crack me up.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Yes, but some of us spell it CORRECTLY.




I am an art major....not an inglish major.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> No, but I did serve in the Army for 12 years.



Then you inspire me also.



Kill Zone said:


> Awesome. Too cool for words.




Cool. I've thought about seeing it.


----------



## Kill Zone

megamania said:


> I am an art major....not an inglish major.




 Lol.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> I am an art major....not an inglish major.




I don't have ANY major.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Indeed. Indeed, indeed. You guys crack me up.




That is the intend.


----------



## megamania

Kill Zone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Batman's
> 
> 
> dead? Which bastard comic writer did that. I'd like to mutilate the SOB most violently.




It was decided on by a group.  Neil Gaimen is writing the "last" issue (not the "death" issue


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I don't have ANY major.




but have you had any minors?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> but have you had any minors?




No.  And in the other connotation, also no.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I had heard "Bruce Wayne" died so I was thinking it was like how Dark Knight ends where he is in a cave training vigilantes.   Shown clear as day.... just like Jason Todd in the early 90's?







Spoiler



To me Batman is Bruce Wayne.  Sure he'll get his replacement (most likely Dick Grayson) in a few months... but save for his chard corpse being dragged to the Lazarus pit and having some mystic ritual cast or Elixir from the X-Force/X-Men coming to town.. there isn't anything that could bring that sob back without people yelling "BNsD


!"

Also everyone hated Jason Tod.... Bastard should have stayed dead.


----------



## Kill Zone

megamania said:


> It was decided on by a group.  Neil Gaimen is writing the "last" issue (not the "death" issue




Why was it decided? This pretty much abolishes the Batman Beyond timeline. That seriously f*cking annoys me.


----------



## megamania

Kill Zone said:


> Lol.




That makes three


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> No.  And in the other connotation, also no.




Miners? Have you had a miner?


----------



## Kill Zone

Hey Aeson, I updated my sig for you, sweetie.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> but have you had any minors?




Timmy and Cathy are my minors and they are off limits folks. 


What is funny, is I was two classes away from having an English minor.  I took a lot of writing and creative writing classes for myself.


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> Hey Aeson, I updated my sig for you, sweetie.



I just noticed and was about to comment. That's awesome.


megamania said:


> Timmy and Cathy are my minors and they are off limits folks.



Not a problem for me. 


megamania said:


> What is funny, is I was two classes away from having an English minor.  I took a lot of writing and creative writing classes for myself.




I have no class.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kill Zone said:


> Why was it decided? This pretty much abolishes the Batman Beyond timeline. That seriously f*cking annoys me.




I guess they writers got tired of writing comics that dealt with the "Wayne family's" issues/drama and wanted someone new in the cape and cowl.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> To me Batman is Bruce Wayne.  Sure he'll get his replacement (most likely Dick Grayson) in a few months... but save for his chard corpse being dragged to the Lazarus pit and having some mystic ritual cast or Elixir from the X-Force/X-Men coming to town.. there isn't anything that could bring that sob back without people yelling "BNsD
> 
> 
> !"
> 
> I thought of that also.   Talia
> 
> Also everyone hated Jason Tod.... Bastard should have stayed dead.




Stupid hubcap stealin' kid whom somehow is now an adult , with a none broken skull and spine whom hates his mentor instead of the clown prince of crime whom whom did a Triple H on him with a crowbar!


----------



## megamania

Kill Zone said:


> Why was it decided? This pretty much abolishes the Batman Beyond timeline. That seriously f*cking annoys me.




Comicbooks vs movies vs cartoons vs novels......  its all good ....by it self.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I guess they writers got tired of writing comics that dealt with the "Wayne family's" issues/drama and wanted someone new in the cape and cowl.





Its all about money.   Nothing to do with writing or good story telling.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Stupid hubcap stealin' kid whom somehow is now an adult , with a none broken skull and spine whom hates his mentor instead of the clown prince of crime whom whom did a Triple H on him with a crowbar!




< M. Night Shymalan >

Maybe .... the Jason Tod who is currently going around calling himself Red Robin is actually a clone!

< /M.Night Shymalon >


----------



## megamania

I hope to order my Final Crisis and Secret Invasion TPBs next month along with the Mutant messiah book.


----------



## Kill Zone

megamania said:


> What is funny, is I was two classes away from having an English minor.  I took a lot of writing and creative writing classes for myself.




My cousin Tametha is majored in World History and World Literature.

She's going back to school next year and will be majoring in Philosophy.

She's hardcore.


----------



## megamania

So was it Darksied that fried him or was it a Batfoe?


----------



## megamania

Kill Zone said:


> My cousin Tametha is majored in World History and World Literature.
> 
> She's going back to school next year and will be majoring in Philosophy.




I'll never forget my World Civ classes in High School or college.


----------



## Kill Zone

megamania said:


> I hope to order my Final Crisis <snip>




I may have to do the same to see how they're ending the Wayne storyline.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> So was it Darksied that fried him or was it a Batfoe?




Darksied.


----------



## Kill Zone

Relique du Madde said:


> Darksied.




Didn't someone ever kill that a-hole?


----------



## Aeson

Someone that has had weight loss surgery is disquified for service in the military.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kill Zone said:


> Didn't someone ever kill that a-hole?




Yeah, but he got better.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Darksied.





darned Omega beams.



When I had heard that Darkseid was going to be the big force for the DC trinity to face I kept thinking "What the heck is he going to do against a god of evil?!?  Hit him with a batarang?!?"    For once... logic kinda was used.....


----------



## megamania

Kill Zone said:


> Didn't someone ever kill that a-hole?




Its comicbooks.   There is no forever in comics... especially when it comes to death.


----------



## Kill Zone

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, but he got better.



How does someone 'get better' than death?

I understand coming back from it, but getting better? What the frell?!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kill Zone said:


> How does someone 'get better' than death?
> 
> I understand coming back from it, but getting better? What the frell?!!




Ask Jean Grey and Wolverine.. I think they recovered from death the most times out of every comic book heroes.


----------



## megamania

huh.


I just looked at my "XP" thingy and I thought I was level 3 but I'm not.   Curious.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wierd.


----------



## Kill Zone

Relique du Madde said:


> Weird.




fify.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My spell checker chooses not to work.


----------



## Demongirl

Purr. 

*snuggles up with the hive*


----------



## Kill Zone

Relique du Madde said:


> My spell checker chooses not to work.




As evidenced by my fify.


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> Purr.
> 
> *snuggles up with the hive*



Welcome back.

There is a stray cat living on my front porch.  The feathers from its last meal are everywhere.


----------



## megamania

I hate gossip too unless it has nothing to do with me.  


hello Demongirl


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> There is a stray cat living on my front porch.  The feathers from its last meal are everywhere.




Hot damn. 

Hive has been frickin' busy.


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> hello Demongirl




How goes it sexy man?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> Hot damn.
> 
> Hive has been frickin' busy.




Yup...  almost time for a new hive..


----------



## Kill Zone

Demongirl said:


> Hot damn.
> 
> Hive has been frickin' busy.




Thats what happens when a couple of lesbians stimulate it.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> There is a stray cat living on my front porch.  The feathers from its last meal are everywhere.




"I taught I saw a twiddy cat.    I did! I did! I did see a twarrrrgh!"   


crickets chirping in the background


BURP (with a visual of a few feathers puffing up from below screen.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sooo... whose's turn is it to make the new Hive this time?  I was supposed to make a hive two hives ago (I fell sleep), and Aeson and Mega are around (they haven't made any hives in a long time) ..


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> "I taught I saw a twiddy cat.    I did! I did! I did see a twarrrrgh!"
> 
> crickets chirping in the background
> 
> BURP (with a visual of a few feathers puffing up from below screen.)




 Its not often that I laugh so hard that I snort.


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> How goes it sexy man?




I is good.  I is saaaaazzzy.   I izzzz too sazzzy for my [fill in blank]


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Sooo... whose's turn is it to make the new Hive this time?  I was suposed to make a hive two hives ago (I fell sleep)  ..




Let Mega get it, he says he's never made one.


----------



## Kill Zone

megamania said:


> I is good.  I is saaaaazzzy.   I izzzz too sazzzy for my [fill in blank]




Elmer Fudd: gun. *Ka-Boom* Ahahahaha.


----------



## hafrogman

demongirl said:


> let mega get it, he says he's never made one.



mega hive thread!


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> mega hive thread!




Woot!


Gotta come up with some more tags for this hive...


----------



## Demongirl

Kill Zone said:


> Elmer Fudd: gun. *Ka-Boom* Ahahahaha.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42N9a0qYscc]YouTube - Elmer Fudd - I'm Too Sexy[/ame]


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Woot!
> 
> 
> Gotta come up with some more tags for this hive...




Who came up with hot female action?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> Who came up with hot female action?




I did. heh heh


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> How goes it sexy man?




No flirting with the married guy.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> I did. heh heh



That's hilarious.


----------



## Phaezen

*walks into office, switches on pc, loads up hive*

*blinks*

*Falls of chair*


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> No flirting with the married guy.




You jealous?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demongirl said:


> YouTube - Elmer Fudd - I'm Too Sexy




...

I can't reply with the two videos I thought about posting...  I don't think that would be appropriate.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> *walks into office, switches on pc, loads up hive*
> 
> *blinks*
> 
> *Falls of chair*




Any relation to Kill Zone? She can't stay in her seat either.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Summon the Hive Mega!


----------



## Aeson

Kill Zone said:


> You jealous?




By nature? Yes I can be.


----------



## Kill Zone

Relique du Madde said:


> ...
> 
> I can't reply with the two videos I thought about posting...  I don't think that would be appropriate.




Elmer Fudd Too Sexy is inappropriate?


----------



## Kill Zone

Aeson said:


> By nature? Yes I can be.




Well, girl wise, I'm already spoken for, stud.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kill Zone said:


> Elmer Fudd Too Sexy is inappropriate?



No no.. my response video idea which would have been either Elmer Fudd shooting/killing Bugs Bunny from Family Guy  or the Elmer Fud vs. Bugs Bunny rap off from Robot Chicken.


----------



## ssampier

*brews some coffee in the hive*

*makes that annoying "Aaaaaaah" sound*

Scone or danish?

*offers fresh baked pastries*

Long week at work; planning a retreat for 80 people is more work than I thought.


----------



## Aeson

ssampier said:


> *brews some coffee in the hive*
> 
> *makes that annoying "Aaaaaaah" sound*
> 
> Scone or danish?
> 
> *offers fresh baked pastries*
> 
> Long week at work; planning a retreat for 80 people is more work than I thought.




Psst. New Hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Psst. New Hive.




Yay for the link!

In before the lock!


----------



## Kill Zone

Dog Moon said:


> Yay for the link!
> 
> In before the lock!




Me too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Honorary Ker-Klunk.


----------



## Kill Zone

Relique du Madde said:


> Honorary Ker-Klunk.




Thanks.


----------



## Dog Moon

In a second time before the lock!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

_Out_ before the lock!


----------



## Ginnel

In the loch *Sploosh!*


----------

